# Where did you preorder SX OS / Pro from?



## WhyKlef (May 17, 2018)

Team-xecuter.com reseller list is being updated sporadically. It is highly recommended to refresh before making any decisions.
https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/

Edit: Added a poll, much easier to track.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 17, 2018)

Elespiel.com due to people voicing their concerns over SwitchSX.com looking too new and at the time not being listed as an official reseller.


----------



## hudhair (May 17, 2018)

anyone know the best site thats taking pre orders and ships to the us?


----------



## Vincent Schembari (May 17, 2018)

SwitchSX(dot)com after verifying them as a reseller on the TX website. The order and payment request went through very quickly. I seem to be order number 148 or so. A bit strange that the PayPal payment is not built into the website but it worked out. Hoping for the best


----------



## WiiuGold (May 17, 2018)

hudhair said:


> anyone know the best site thats taking pre orders and ships to the us?


SwitchSx

That's where I got mine at ...
Mostly it's the same guy who owns alot of theses sites


----------



## MachRc (May 17, 2018)

SwitchSX



> Hi, thanks for your email, i have sent the payment request via PayPal to  you just now , you can check and pay for the order, the order will be shipped around June 15 as soon as the item is on market .
> If there is any problem, please let me know.
> 
> xswitchxxxsxxxxxx.com




it was 39.50 for pro version paid with paypal(goods and services)


----------



## Lumince (May 17, 2018)

3ds-flashcart.com


----------



## hudhair (May 17, 2018)

WiiuGold said:


> SwitchSx
> 
> That's where I got mine at ...
> Mostly it's the same guy who owns alot of theses sites


and they definetly ship to the US? sorry im on mobile and cant get to the site right now.


----------



## gameus (May 17, 2018)

hudhair said:


> and they definetly ship to the US? sorry im on mobile and cant get to the site right now.



Seems to. They're listed as a U.S. reseller on the TX website. That's where I ordered my from and had no issues putting in my address or selecting my state.



Vincent Schembari said:


> SwitchSX(dot)com after verifying them as a reseller on the TX website. The order and payment request went through very quickly. I seem to be order number 148 or so. A bit strange that the PayPal payment is not built into the website but it worked out. Hoping for the best



There don't seem to be very many flash card sites that will accept or use PayPal as I believe its against PayPal's terms of service. So they have to do it manually unfortunately but as far as I'm concerned, this is even more secure. If we don't get our product, at least we can file a claim through PayPal. And if its an authorized reseller on TX's site, then I'm comfortable enough.


----------



## M-Gardevoir (May 17, 2018)

SX Pro on http://stargate3ds.online/

i'm French and it's listed on official resellers list.


----------



## DaveLister (May 17, 2018)

R4card.co.uk. bought two . Auto PayPal payment. No manual......


----------



## M-Gardevoir (May 17, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> R4card.co.uk. bought two .



What's the point of doing that ?


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 17, 2018)

Here: stargate3ds.com.de
Let's see how real they are.
Also, like 70% of all websites looks identical


----------



## chikoo_69 (May 17, 2018)

shop01media.com (shipping to canada)


----------



## DaveLister (May 17, 2018)

M-Gardevoir said:


> What's the point of doing that ?


I have 3 my son does not live with me.


----------



## dekuleon (May 17, 2018)

I got 3 units from 3ds-flashcard.com


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 17, 2018)

Tried to order from UK re-seller but site order freezes up upon PayPal redirect


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 17, 2018)

@WhyKlef maybe create a poll with all options from xecuter website


----------



## ZachSZ (May 17, 2018)

Got mine from 3ds-flashcard.com. They accept Paypal as well. I was worried at first because it took them a whole day to update my status from "Awaiting Payment" to "Payment Accepted", but that's a given with hundreds of orders coming through.


----------



## guily6669 (May 17, 2018)

When is the software only coming out?


----------



## teusjuh (May 17, 2018)

pre-order by Stargate-3ds.nl


----------



## WhyKlef (May 17, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> @WhyKlef maybe create a poll with all options from xecuter website


Tks I love you!


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2018)

As usual, all the re-sellers listed as based in UK are actually in China. Not waiting 4-6 weeks, or paying a fortune for 5 day DHL delivery.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 17, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> As usual, all the re-sellers listed as based in UK are actually in China. Not waiting 4-6 weeks, or paying a fortune for 5 day DHL delivery.



£18 extra delivery for £1000's of free games though


----------



## Ronhero (May 17, 2018)

dekuleon said:


> I got 3 units from 3ds-flashcard.com



Yeah i just placed mine for 1 bundel and 1 os.


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 17, 2018)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> £18 extra delivery for £1000's of free games though


or for free if you are going to wait for Atmosphere and someone to create backup loader


----------



## teusjuh (May 17, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> or for free if you are going to wait for Atmosphere and someone to create backup loader


We pay for the support!!


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2018)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> £18 extra delivery for £1000's of free games though


I would only be getting it cos I like tinkering with stuff, so it doesn't seem worth it for 50 quid. Especially when I know I'll be able to make my own for much less once the details are released.

It's a shame though, I would've got it if it was around £35 with delivery, as I like collecting this sort of stuff too.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 17, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> I would only be getting it cos I like tinkering with stuff, so it doesn't seem worth it for 50 quid. Especially when I know I'll be able to make my own for much less once the details are released.
> 
> It's a shame though, I would've got it if it was around £35 with delivery, as I like collecting this sort of stuff too.



Agreed. If you ever do find a decent reseller to UK for a good price hit me up with a link too 

Sometimes French and German etc euro sites work out pretty good for this kind of thing.


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2018)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Agreed. If you ever do find a decent reseller to UK for a good price hit me up with a link too
> 
> Sometimes French and German etc euro sites work out pretty good for this kind of thing.


Ditto. Perhaps someone will organise a group buy to minimise shipping costs (not me sounds like a right headache lol)


----------



## ipkryss (May 17, 2018)

Ordered from shop01media, just realized that i could have saved 10$ if i went with stargate3ds instead. Well well!


----------



## KingMuk (May 17, 2018)

SwitchSX and I'm here just waiting on the email.


----------



## geenlung (May 17, 2018)

I have two switch consoles. If I purchase the pro kit, do I need to purchase an additional OS for my second console?


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 17, 2018)

geenlung said:


> I have two switch consoles. If I purchase the pro kit, do I need to purchase an additional OS for my second console?


Probably. Nobody understands it


----------



## chikoo_69 (May 17, 2018)

ipkryss said:


> Ordered from shop01media, just realized that i could have saved 10$ if i went with stargate3ds instead. Well well!


Ordered from shop01media yerterday...But i hope to be in the first batch so i wont wait months to recieve it. I read that this site is based in china? Better pay 10$ more and get it faster


----------



## nero99 (May 17, 2018)

Even tho I hate dongles with a passion, I ordered from switchsx. Got me the complete kit. It’ll make a nice edition to my friends YouTube tech channel


----------



## WhyKlef (May 17, 2018)

hybrid -x1 said:


> SwitchSX and I'm here just waiting on the email.


Pretty sure you have to e-mail them following the process that is listed on your order page, that is what I did and got a reply within two minutes.


----------



## DaveLister (May 17, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> As usual, all the re-sellers listed as based in UK are actually in China. Not waiting 4-6 weeks, or paying a fortune for 5 day DHL delivery.


3.95 tracked and trace parcel from UK to Ireland. Not to shabby .


----------



## svensonic1 (May 17, 2018)

Stargate-3ds.nl 35 euro in total


----------



## teusjuh (May 17, 2018)

svensonic1 said:


> Stargate-3ds.nl 35 euro in total


38,50 with shipping


----------



## digipimp75 (May 17, 2018)

WhyKlef said:


> Pretty sure you have to e-mail them following the process that is listed on your order page, that is what I did and got a reply within two minutes.



hmm, i've been waiting for over an hour now.   they did say it could take up to 1 business day for a response though


----------



## KingMuk (May 17, 2018)

WhyKlef said:


> Pretty sure you have to e-mail them following the process that is listed on your order page, that is what I did and got a reply within two minutes.



Yeah I emailed them right after I completed my order but no email reply yet.P

Gave them my order # and my PayPal email.


----------



## KungFuzion (May 17, 2018)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Tried to order from UK re-seller but site order freezes up upon PayPal redirect



I had the same problem on r4card. So I tried again and the same problem occured. Now I have 2 orders that say processing. No monies have been taken from my paypal though.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 17, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> I had the same problem on r4card. So I tried again and the same problem occured. Now I have 2 orders that say processing. No monies have been taken from my paypal though.



Yep. That's the site. I have two processing orders both unpaid too lmao


----------



## naed06 (May 17, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> I had the same problem on r4card. So I tried again and the same problem occured. Now I have 2 orders that say processing. No monies have been taken from my paypal though.



Exactly the same issue here lol


----------



## hudhair (May 17, 2018)

hybrid -x1 said:


> Yeah I emailed them right after I completed my order but no email reply yet.P
> 
> Gave them my order # and my PayPal email.


I did the same, just waiting on a response.


----------



## WhyKlef (May 17, 2018)

@digipimp75 @hybrid -x1 @hudhair It was 2AM in China when I ordered. It's nearly 6AM now, I would assume you guys will most likely receive an e-mail in 3-4 hours from now.


----------



## x65943 (May 17, 2018)

I'm surprised so many people are preordering this before seeing what the scene produces first.


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> 3.95 tracked and trace parcel from UK to Ireland. Not to shabby .


I've tried that before and it took 3 weeks to get here and then spent another week stuck in customs.


----------



## teusjuh (May 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I'm surprised so many people are preordering this before seeing what the scene produces first.


Thats because the scene give no details... cfw but what can we do with it?

And the big reason why people preordered is piracy


----------



## WhyKlef (May 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I'm surprised so many people are preordering this before seeing what the scene produces first.



I can see your point. I tried to decide what I wanted to do and was hesitant. I have a GPD Win 2 that I receive tomorrow (so excited) so piracy is actually not something I am inspired by, I'll have indies for years but I like the thought of a physical, all compatible, no fuss kind of solution in case something that I need it for was to come around.

And quite frankly, the price was set just right in my perception of how much all that was worth and last, I appreciate the work and time that these teams put in.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 17, 2018)

Just ordered mine from SwitchSX. I'm order 314. And yes, it did say it could take up to 1 day before you receive an email from them requesting your PayPal email and payment.

I only purchased it for collecting. I'm very happy waiting for Atmosphere to launch and intend to continue to wait for Atmosphere to launch. Who knows... Maybe this thing will end up doing for the Switch what the R4 did for the 3DS.


----------



## NinjaSushi (May 17, 2018)

hudhair said:


> anyone know the best site thats taking pre orders and ships to the us?


3ds-flashcard.com has local US wearhouse


----------



## gene0915 (May 17, 2018)

NinjaSushi said:


> 3ds-flashcard.com has local US wearhouse



.....and an estimated delivery time of 10-35 days?! Forget that noise!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

On the SwitchSX site, one of the notes for the SX says:

These hardware exploits must be used every time the console is hard booted but both are removable after the initial boot.
Wonder if that's the truth or they're misinformed or nobody knows until they're in peoples hands?!


----------



## KungFuzion (May 17, 2018)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Yep. That's the site. I have two processing orders both unpaid too lmao



Ive contacted them so lets see what happens, I'll keep this thread posted.


----------



## hudhair (May 17, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Just ordered mine from SwitchSX. I'm order 314. And yes, it did say it could take up to 1 day before you receive an email from them requesting your PayPal email and payment.
> 
> I only purchased it for collecting. I'm very happy waiting for Atmosphere to launch and intend to continue to wait for Atmosphere to launch. Who knows... Maybe this thing will end up doing for the Switch what the R4 did for the 3DS.


How do you know what order number you are?


----------



## NinjaSushi (May 17, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> .....and an estimated delivery time of 10-35 days?! Forget that noise!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


that estimated time of delivery is if you choose the free shipping. Then it ships from out of country. If you do the paid USPS it ships locally


----------



## teusjuh (May 17, 2018)

Still no order confirmation mail


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 17, 2018)

hudhair said:


> How do you know what order number you are?


It gave me a long string of numbers and letters similar to 1US300000XXX.

I assumed the last three digits were the order number.


----------



## gene0915 (May 18, 2018)

NinjaSushi said:


> that estimated time of delivery is if you choose the free shipping. Then it ships from out of country. If you do the paid USPS it ships locally



Sure, if you pay their blood money, you can get it shipped way quicker but what they're charging for S&H is almost the same as the actual hardware. Piss on that.


----------



## achandab (May 18, 2018)

Why have they replaced a lot of resellers in different countries with "Stargated.3ds"? Are they all the same reseller from china or something? Why remove other resellers though?


----------



## teusjuh (May 18, 2018)

Stargate3ds.nl has fucked up the price with €2,99
Old price €25 and €35
New price €27,99 and €37,99


----------



## djricekcn (May 18, 2018)

Is there any USA website and something more reliable?  I don't like the way how switchsx.com does it.


----------



## hudhair (May 18, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Just ordered mine from SwitchSX. I'm order 314. And yes, it did say it could take up to 1 day before you receive an email from them requesting your PayPal email and payment.
> 
> I only purchased it for collecting. I'm very happy waiting for Atmosphere to launch and intend to continue to wait for Atmosphere to launch. Who knows... Maybe this thing will end up doing for the Switch what the R4 did for the 3DS.


Ah, then my order is the 273rd one.


----------



## SG911 (May 18, 2018)

There should be a "I didn't pre-order anything" Option cause that's what i did. 
 No idea whether i should even consider pre-ordering or wait for atmosphere


----------



## NinjaSushi (May 18, 2018)

teusjuh said:


> Still no order confirmation


try sending them a message in webs


gene0915 said:


> Sure, if you pay their blood money, you can get it shipped way quicker but what they're charging for S&H is almost the same as the actual hardware. Piss on that.


Oh i know. I'm not paying that ransom either. Just saying it's a valid option if you're Mr. MoneyBags


----------



## xwizit (May 18, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> There should be a "I didn't pre-order anything" Option cause that's what i did.
> No idea whether i should even consider pre-ordering or wait for atmosphere



Yep the option is do not comment in the thread

I used stargate the AUS link


----------



## achandab (May 18, 2018)

xwizit said:


> Yep the option is do not comment in the thread
> 
> I used stargate the AUS link


Im thinking of getting it from there too as im in OZ. However http://www.gc-repairs.com was listed as a reseller yesterday and now he is no longer there. However his price is much higher at $99 (not sure if thats a priceholder). He is actually lcoated in QLD so delivery would be much quicker where as stargate appear to be in HK. Gonna wait a few days for more info i think.


----------



## DavGerm4 (May 18, 2018)

I went with SwitchSX, cause it was the cheapest out of the ones listed at the time. I trust TX with their resellers, don't get why everyone freaks out because it's a "new" site...


----------



## ganbare (May 18, 2018)

I ordered from SwitchSX around noon, but they have yet to reply to the email I sent them.


----------



## WiiuGold (May 18, 2018)

ganbare said:


> I ordered from SwitchSX around noon, but they have yet to reply to the email I sent them.


Better email them.. I got two .. at 2pm .. they sent an email within 2 mins ..


----------



## snails1221 (May 18, 2018)

Got mine from SwitchSX


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 18, 2018)

I haven't gotten mine yet either. If I don't see one by tomorrow sometime, I'll shoot them an email but for now I just don't see the point in bombarding them with pointless email.

They'll get to it. People have lives that include other things. Mainly going home and being with family.


----------



## hudhair (May 18, 2018)

Still haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## jedixscum (May 18, 2018)

ganbare said:


> I ordered from SwitchSX around noon, but they have yet to reply to the email I sent them.


Same here, have you tried contacting them? It seems like everyone else got a reply within minuets.


----------



## snails1221 (May 18, 2018)

jedixscum said:


> Same here, have you tried contacting them? It seems like everyone else got a reply within minuets.


Yeah, I sent them an email at 12:40 PM CDT and got a reply 6 minutes later.


----------



## ganbare (May 18, 2018)

Just wanted to check if I was alone, and I can wait.  They may not be responding in order.  My order # is low 200s.


----------



## brollikk (May 18, 2018)

got mine from switchsx. the whole process was ultra quick - like 5 minutes including the email to them and the payment request.


----------



## KingMuk (May 18, 2018)

ganbare said:


> Just wanted to check if I was alone, and I can wait.  They may not be responding in order.  My order # is low 200s.



You aren't. I ordered from switchSX earlier in the day and my number is 183. Still haven't gotten an email from them like everybody else seemed to get mins after emailing them. Whatever the case if I don't get an email tomorrow I'll just go with another seller.


----------



## gog3 (May 18, 2018)

I ordered from SwitchSX. I had to use the contact form on their website because I never got my paypal email. Once I contacted them I got an email immediately.


----------



## hudhair (May 18, 2018)

gog3 said:


> I ordered from SwitchSX. I had to use the contact form on their website because I never got my paypal email. Once I contacted them I got an email immediately.


I'll try this thanks.
EDIT: Worked perfectly. Was able to pay using paypal. Thanks!


----------



## KingMuk (May 18, 2018)

okay just as an update finally got my email from SwitchSX and got the pay request on paypal!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DavGerm4 (May 18, 2018)

In the order details, it tells you how to get the paypal email. You gotta email them first. I pre-ordered around noon my time, and had the paypal set pretty quick after.


----------



## Haztel (May 18, 2018)

Just used 3ds-flashcard.com to order. awaiting accepted payment. I'll update when my status changes. I'm excited for this.


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 18, 2018)

Anybody know if R43dsca.com is reliable? Since I'm in Canada right now.


----------



## tpax (May 18, 2018)

All the sites listed on TX site, that are stated inside the EU, all look scammy as shit. Bad grammar, shipping costs higher than what is would cost me to order direct from China, and also every page looks the same, as if some Chinese guys just have set up multiple pages with the same wordpress template over and over again.


----------



## MrGizMo (May 18, 2018)

tpax said:


> All the sites listed on TX site, that are stated inside the EU, all look scammy as shit. Bad grammar, shipping costs higher than what is would cost me to order direct from China, and also every page looks the same, as if some Chinese guys just have set up multiple pages with the same wordpress template over and over again.



You must be talking about those stargate sites right ?


----------



## KungFuzion (May 18, 2018)

Still no response from r4card uk regarding the paypal redirect issue. No money has been taken. They need to sort their shit out.


----------



## Amabo (May 18, 2018)

So where to buy this Xecuter SX Pro in France？ 
I can find the only official reseller here 
http://www.3ds-linker.com/86-linker-nintendo-switch-xecuter-sx-pro-.html
price at 47,70 €


----------



## MehMeh27 (May 18, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> Still no response from r4card uk regarding the paypal redirect issue. No money has been taken. They need to sort their shit out.


Strange, I got a pretty quick response from them about that exact issue, and in fact got a response about something else 26 minutes ago.


----------



## Mark2333 (May 18, 2018)

Haztel said:


> Just used 3ds-flashcard.com to order. awaiting accepted payment. I'll update when my status changes. I'm excited for this.


Send e-mail to [email protected], they will update the order status for you.


----------



## Mark2333 (May 18, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> .....and an estimated delivery time of 10-35 days?! Forget that noise!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


3DS-flashcard has warehouses in USA and France, and they already opened them. They also wrote on the product page:"For those of you choose USPS/LA POSTE/GLS as shipment, SX Pro will be shipped from USA/France directly, but you need to wait another one week after the releasing date of Xecuter SX PRO&OS."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



subcon959 said:


> As usual, all the re-sellers listed as based in UK are actually in China. Not waiting 4-6 weeks, or paying a fortune for 5 day DHL delivery.


Maybe you can try to search seller shipping from EU, not only the UK.


----------



## tpax (May 18, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> As usual, all the re-sellers listed as based in UK are actually in China. Not waiting 4-6 weeks, or paying a fortune for 5 day DHL delivery.



Yep, same for the sites listed in Germany. Every site listed unter Germany is just a google translated chinese page with shipping cost higher than the product price iself.


----------



## Frexxos (May 18, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Swan1360 (May 18, 2018)

ive been waiting almost 24 hours now and no respond from 
* SwitchSX.com *

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i emailed my order number and paypal email


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 18, 2018)

Yeah pretty much all the UK/Ireland/Euro sites are just Chinese the same site with different names.

Click on "Customer Service" and all these different sites have the same "Stargate" email address. It's going to ship from China.

Overpriced and probably will be slow to arrive. I think I'll wait for a proper UK based site to buy one.


----------



## Break_The_Beat (May 18, 2018)

Pre-ordered at stargate3ds.nl 

Pro version


----------



## ganbare (May 18, 2018)

Didn't get any response from switchsx for 6 hours.  However, someone suggested earlier to use the 'contact us' form and provide order/pp info.  They responded fast and replied to the submitted form's outline, strangely enough through their stated gmail address.  I'm not sure why sending a direct email didn't work, but give the 'contact us' form a shot.


----------



## Rai (May 18, 2018)

Break_The_Beat said:


> Pre-ordered at stargate3ds.nl
> 
> Pro version


How?!

ALL the stargate websites display this message when I try to visit them now:"site closed". Kinda looks fishy..


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 18, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I'm surprised so many people are preordering this before seeing what the scene produces first.


Not only that but without any details at all!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rai said:


> How?!
> 
> ALL the stargate websites display this message when I try to visit them now:"site closed". Kinda looks fishy..



hahaha


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 18, 2018)

ganbare said:


> Didn't get any response from switchsx for 6 hours.  However, someone suggested earlier to use the 'contact us' form and provide order/pp info.  They responded fast and replied to the submitted form's outline, strangely enough through their stated gmail address.  I'm not sure why sending a direct email didn't work, but give the 'contact us' form a shot.


Two hours after sending them a message through the "Contact Us" form I still haven't gotten an email. I'm going to go with a different supplier.

I give up.

Edit: Just bought from ModchipsDirect. Used my prepaid credit card. Worked great. Got confirmation immediately with an ETA on when it ships (June 15-20). Those of you having issues with SwitchSX, give MCD a try. No complaints from me!

Second Edit: it's coming from Michigan via USPS. That's fantastic considering I'm in Indiana.


----------



## KamelRed (May 18, 2018)

Pre-ordered a Pro kit from 3ds-flashcard, sent in PayPal funds, and my order status was upgraded to 'Payment Accepted' a few hours later.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> Two hours after sending them a message through the "Contact Us" form I still haven't gotten an email. I'm going to go with a different supplier.
> 
> I give up.
> 
> ...


I've used Modchipsdirect before so had to go with them. I was thinking to order from 3ds-flashcart.com as well. I ordered from MDC because it ships from USA however i bought things in the past from MDC and 3ds-flashcart.com at the same time and my shipment from 3ds-flashcart.com came faster. so go figure.


----------



## WiiuGold (May 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I've used Modchipsdirect before so had to go with them. I was thinking to order from 3ds-flashcart.com as well. I ordered from MDC because it ships from USA however i bought things in the past from MDC and 3ds-flashcart.com at the same time and my shipment from 3ds-flashcart.com came faster. so go figure.


They got a warehouse in U.S too


----------



## Swan1360 (May 18, 2018)

ModchipDirect is the best option if you’re in the us $45 with 1-5 day shipping


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2018)

Swan1360 said:


> View attachment 123896 ModchipDirect is the best option if you’re in the us $45 with 1-5 day shipping


says ships at the end of june.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 18, 2018)

tpax said:


> Yep, same for the sites listed in Germany. Every site listed unter Germany is just a google translated chinese page with shipping cost higher than the product price iself.


That's why I bought from Elespiel.com - total was about 40 cents more than SwitchSX however they provide proper german customer support and the site has been around for nearly a decade.


----------



## Swan1360 (May 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> says ships at the end of june.


Hopefully they mean June 16th ish either way still stand by being the best option for us


----------



## horokeusama (May 18, 2018)

Are all stores selling the dongle AND a "software license"? The hell is this license?

https://bestsell.com.br/sx-switch-xecuter-br.html (use google translator)


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2018)

horokeusama said:


> Are all stores selling the dongle AND a "software license"? The hell is this license?
> 
> https://bestsell.com.br/sx-switch-xecuter-br.html (use google translator)


The OS is just the OS and the Pro version includes the OS and the TOOLS{dongle}


----------



## horokeusama (May 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> The OS is just the OS and the Pro version includes the OS and the TOOLS{dongle}



Oh, ok i get it now. It's a matter of time to people crack their OS and release it on filetrip lol.

I still don't think there's need to pay what they're asking for a simple dongle. A USB cable would work the same way.


----------



## Maximilious (May 18, 2018)

Just ordered from ModChip Direct. If SwitchSX has 300+ preorders I have a feeling most may not see their SX until second or third production cycle.


----------



## Hardline (May 18, 2018)

shop01media


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2018)

What i don't understand is they say you install only once but where does it install to? is this a permanent modification? what if i don't want it on my system anymore?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

We're also gonna need cfw for the SX OS. I mean we're gonna need to make a backup of the OS


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I've used Modchipsdirect before so had to go with them. I was thinking to order from 3ds-flashcart.com as well. I ordered from MDC because it ships from USA however i bought things in the past from MDC and 3ds-flashcart.com at the same time and my shipment from 3ds-flashcart.com came faster. so go figure.


I've ordered from MCD before too. That's why when I saw they were on the reseller list today (they weren't yesterday), I immediately bought from them.

Go figure, I just got an email from SwitchSX. They're shipping from China though, so I'm glad I got it from MCD instead.


----------



## KamelRed (May 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> What i don't understand is they say you install only once but where does it install to? is this a permanent modification? what if i don't want it on my system anymore?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> We're also gonna need cfw for the SX OS. I mean we're gonna need to make a backup of the OS



Common opinion is that you need to install the OS everytime you turn on the system. So theoretically you would never have to re-install it as along as the system isn't turned off or crashes. Conversely if you no longer wanted to run the OS you would simply turn your system off and then back on.

However, no one but the devs know for sure at this point.


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 18, 2018)

KamelRed said:


> Common opinion is that you need to install the OS everytime you turn on the system. So theoretically you would never have to re-install it as along as the system isn't turned off or crashes. Conversely if you no longer wanted to run the OS you would simply turn your system off and then back on.
> 
> However, no one but the devs know for sure at this point.


They say install once which leads me to think that it installs to nand (i'm hoping this is not the case)


----------



## dekuleon (May 18, 2018)

DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER QOOB SX??

looolll good days!!


----------



## KamelRed (May 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> They say install once which leads me to think that it installs to nand (i'm hoping this is not the case)



Since it requires the jig and payload every time the device is booted I doubt it does anything permanent.


----------



## wacjoker (May 18, 2018)

Order to Italy from hitechricambi.com, TX SX Pro version at 44,89€ (incl. ship from Italy)


----------



## dude1 (May 18, 2018)

as a Canadian I'm unsure what to choose, the two "based in Canada" options: R4Depot proudly proclaims  USA official reseller for R4 card (BASED IN USA - USPS shipping with tracking number)

R43DSCA.com looks even janky-er but considering all (if not most ) of these are Chinese popup sites I'm not surprised. but they also have CA in the name and say free shipping despite there only shipping options being
DHL (5-7 business days) $32 or Registered Post (10 ~ 18 business days) $5  (I tried my address, one of my relatives in Calgary and my USA mailbox and the prices never changed so I don't think its cause I'm rural)
I'm guessing both are in USD as the price is the same as the US retailers.

currently, I'm thinking using  switchsx.com a US based seller (most popular in the poll) mainly because the shipping is cheaper. DHL（5-7 Business Days)] $25 or Trackble Parcel(10 -18 Business Days) 4.50
the fact they misspelled Trackable gives me pause.

any thoughts?

also newb question: do i need both 
XECUTER SX PRO | THE ULTIMATE KIT FOR NINTENDO SWITCH [PRE-ORDER] and the XECUTER SX OS | XECUTER SX OS SOFTWARE LICENSE [PRE-ORDER] or is the XECUTER SX OS SOFTWARE LICENSE only for DIY jigs/ras pis etc. and/or 2nd switches


thanks


----------



## Sonixier (May 18, 2018)

Ordered to germany on switchsx


----------



## fu_ (May 18, 2018)

For some reason there's a ton of swedish stores

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 18, 2018)

dude1 said:


> I'm guessing both are in USD as the price is the same as the US retailers.



Actually I just ordered from R43DSCA and I got charged in CAD so that is CAD price.

One thing I just noticed now...I just visited the site now, and the price for SX PRO has been changed to 44.99 (it was 39.99 when I ordered it)...I wonder what gives?



dude1 said:


> also newb question: do i need both
> XECUTER SX PRO | THE ULTIMATE KIT FOR NINTENDO SWITCH [PRE-ORDER] and the XECUTER SX OS | XECUTER SX OS SOFTWARE LICENSE [PRE-ORDER] or is the XECUTER SX OS SOFTWARE LICENSE only for DIY jigs/ras pis etc. and/or 2nd switches



If I read it right, SX PRO already includes SX OS SOFTWARE LICENSE so get SX OS SOFTWARE LICENSE only if you plan to use DIY jigs/pc etc.


----------



## magico29 (May 18, 2018)

hybrid -x1 said:


> SwitchSX and I'm here just waiting on the email.


me too and I paid via PayPal last night and I can't log it says invalid user or password


----------



## Sir (May 18, 2018)

Ordered from shop01media.com shipped to the UK. I wonder what they meant by the early bird gets the worm, and if this applies to specific sellers.


----------



## bartys (May 18, 2018)

On which site the os version is cheapest?


----------



## sneeze (May 18, 2018)

for those that ordered on switchsx and already paid via paypal. Did your order status change? Mine is still on processing


----------



## jedixscum (May 18, 2018)

Has anyone here ordered from ModchipsDirect? If so has anyone used a paypal debit card for the order?


----------



## Haztel (May 18, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Send e-mail to [email protected], they will update the order status for you.



Thanks for the heads up. I left a message on the order before a went to bed with my paypal email and they updated it by the time I woke up. Worth buying from 3ds-flashcarts. I've order the dsi flashcart from them and the shipping is fast. (2-5 days)


----------



## kramer987 (May 18, 2018)

also used ModchipsDirect here.  they ship from USA so clearly best option, plus their price is cheapest by far compared to any other place.  and the website isn't sketchy.  but also, if you are paying with any CC, like a Visa for example, you will be protected no matter what happens.  oh and this is $45, so what does it really matter


----------



## KungFuzion (May 18, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> Strange, I got a pretty quick response from them about that exact issue, and in fact got a response about something else 26 minutes ago.



Did you get in touch through the contact us link?


----------



## shinyrocara98 (May 18, 2018)

Anyone knows a reseller who ships to Europe, Germany ?

Gesendet von meinem TA-1053 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hudhair (May 18, 2018)

sneeze said:


> for those that ordered on switchsx and already paid via paypal. Did your order status change? Mine is still on processing


My status is still processing, even though I have paid.


----------



## Mach (May 18, 2018)

Bought mine from BestSell.com.br, they sent me an order number(i paid by paypal) do i have to mail them back or not ? the email is from skygate 3ds


----------



## Ronhero (May 18, 2018)

3ds flash card updated mine to payment received


----------



## Takenover83 (May 19, 2018)

Waiting on paypal email from SwitchSx. Yes I emailed them with my order number, Sent a 2nd request via Contact us. Still waiting.


----------



## nikeymikey (May 19, 2018)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Tried to order from UK re-seller but site order freezes up upon PayPal redirect



Is this r4card.co.uk? If so I had that until I switched off my vpn and then all was good and the PayPal redirect worked perfectly.


----------



## nero99 (May 19, 2018)

So I have a friend in the UK that I told about this. He used https://r4card.co.uk/ to preorder. He went to check his order to make sure he put in the correct address and just gets a white page with “site closed”. Is this normal for that website to do this? This is his first time ordering from there

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Takenover83 said:


> Waiting on paypal email from SwitchSx. Yes I emailed them with my order number, Sent a 2nd request via Contact us. Still waiting.


You do know they are going to have thousands of emails to go through, right? Just be patient and they’ll send you the email


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

nero99 said:


> So I have a friend in the UK that I told about this. He used https://r4card.co.uk/ to preorder. He went to check his order to make sure he put in the correct address and just gets a white page with “site closed”. Is this normal for that website to do this? This is his first time ordering from there
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The site seems to be down for me, too.
I'd decided to get one even if just for collection purposes, ordered it from there. But hey, worst case scenario you can always dispute the transaction on PayPal.

It's closed for me, too. It's hopefully site maintenance, I guess.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But I mean, they *were* listed as official resellers so..... yeah.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 19, 2018)

shinyrocara98 said:


> Anyone knows a reseller who ships to Europe, Germany ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem TA-1053 mit Tapatalk


http://elespiel.com/741-team-xecuter-sx-switch-flashcard-.html

Ordered mine here and they told me it would roughly take a month from today on, so they deliver around the 15th too.


----------



## thekid (May 19, 2018)

r4card.co.uk placed order , paid trough paypal ,see on paypal it has gone but on there site its still processing


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

thekid said:


> r4card.co.uk placed order , paid trough paypal ,see on paypal it has gone but on there site its still processing


You can open the site? For me and some others, it says it is down rn.


----------



## thekid (May 19, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> You can open the site? For me and some others, it says it is down rn.




yes open fine no problem


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

thekid said:


> yes open fine no problem


Odd.

I even tried connecting to it through my VPS, and that also gives me this.


----------



## Hking0036 (May 19, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Odd.
> 
> I even tried connecting to it through my VPS, and that also gives me this.
> View attachment 124044


Opened that and it seems to have been blown for me as well. Must be a caching thing for @thekid or something.

No offense to anyone and I don't mean to demean anyone, you shouldn't pre-order something you aren't sure of and you definitely shouldn't pre-order from a site you don't know you can trust. If you really want this I would probably wait to see if nds-card.com or similar sites pick it up. I would also just recommend against pre-ordering it in general, it's not worth getting burnt over something to get it early, I've learned that the hard way.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

Ooh, they updated it.


----------



## djricekcn (May 19, 2018)

magico29 said:


> me too and I paid via PayPal last night and I can't log it says invalid user or password



don't worry, if you paid as goods & services, you have up until around November-ish to dispute the transaction.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

Hking0036 said:


> Opened that and it seems to have been blown for me as well. Must be a caching thing for @thekid or something.
> 
> No offense to anyone and I don't mean to demean anyone, you shouldn't pre-order something you aren't sure of and you definitely shouldn't pre-order from a site you don't know you can trust. If you really want this I would probably wait to see if nds-card.com or similar sites pick it up. I would also just recommend against pre-ordering it in general, it's not worth getting burnt over something to get it early, I've learned that the hard way.


Heh, it's PayPal. Worst case scenario I dispute it.


----------



## magico29 (May 19, 2018)

djricekcn said:


> don't worry, if you paid as goods & services, you have up until around November-ish to dispute the transaction.


thank you very much baby


----------



## Orugamaster (May 19, 2018)

I bought mine from stargate3ds, are they trustworthy?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

To be precise, from Bestsell.com.mx but looks like is stargate3ds but for South America.


----------



## Mach (May 19, 2018)

Orugamaster said:


> I bought mine from stargate3ds, are they trustworthy?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> To be precise, from Bestsell.com.mx but looks like is stargate3ds but for South America.



i bought from Bestsell.com.BR , do i have to mail them my paypal payment invoice ?


----------



## Break_The_Beat (May 19, 2018)

Rai said:


> How?!
> 
> ALL the stargate websites display this message when I try to visit them now:"site closed". Kinda looks fishy..



Then maybe it is a problem on your side...






Keep trying 

The price for the Pro version is a little up now to €39.99


----------



## maiksonstrife (May 19, 2018)

3ds-flashcard.com

Payed trough PayPal my payment took a time to verify, then I reached customer service and their very careful with their customer, fast reply, you don't to keep waiting with no response with "strange situation"


----------



## Orugamaster (May 19, 2018)

Mach said:


> i bought from Bestsell.com.BR , do i have to mail them my paypal payment invoice ?


You don't need to do that,


----------



## MehMeh27 (May 19, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> Did you get in touch through the contact us link?


Yes, I did.


----------



## IceTeaX (May 19, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> Here: stargate3ds.com.de
> Let's see how real they are.
> Also, like 70% of all websites looks identical


Same here. They ship from HongKong

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tpax said:


> Yep, same for the sites listed in Germany. Every site listed unter Germany is just a google translated chinese page with shipping cost higher than the product price iself.


Ehm.. no?
I paid 3.50 € this is not higher then the product price !

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rai said:


> How?!
> 
> ALL the stargate websites display this message when I try to visit them now:"site closed". Kinda looks fishy..


Can't confirm this. I played with paypal an will got my money back when they are a fake site...


----------



## nero99 (May 19, 2018)

Just got this email from them at r4card.co.uk. Damn IP blockers


----------



## bartys (May 19, 2018)

I got email from axiogame and they said that they preorder will start at the end of may.


----------



## nero99 (May 19, 2018)

For those having issues with all stargate owned sites saying “site closed”, get a VPN and set it to the corresponding region. Was trying to access my UK friends account and was just told by the site owners that a VPN set to UK would fix this issue.


----------



## shinyrocara98 (May 19, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> http://elespiel.com/741-team-xecuter-sx-switch-flashcard-.html
> 
> Ordered mine here and they told me it would roughly take a month from today on, so they deliver around the 15th too.


Thanks ^^ 

Gesendet von meinem TA-1053 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KungFuzion (May 19, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> Yes, I did.


They finally got back to me. All sorted. Cheers pal


----------



## tpax (May 19, 2018)

IceTeaX said:


> Ehm.. no?
> I paid 3.50 € this is not higher then the product price !



Ehm.. yes. You paid 3.50 € for trackable letter that will take ages to arrive. The estimated time of 10-14 days is utter bullshit.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 19, 2018)

Seems like the whole pre-order early to get it before the 15th was a hoax as expected.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 19, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> Seems like the whole pre-order early to get it before the 15th was a hoax as expected.View attachment 124075



their store states stock arrives end of June, What hoax are you even talking about?


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 19, 2018)

mech said:


> their store states stock arrives end of June, What hoax are you even talking about?


It had 15th June listed during the first couple hours when they opened pre-orders.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 19, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> It had 15th June listed during the first couple hours when they opened pre-orders.



Oh, well thats strange then. Have other stores stated the same thing?


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 19, 2018)

mech said:


> Oh, well thats strange then. Have other stores stated the same thing?


Elespiel said it's gonna take a month when they send me a status update so around the 15th. Take it with a grain of salt tho because they ship from china too so I have a hard time believing the 5-8 day shipping they listed.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

nero99 said:


> Just got this email from them at r4card.co.uk. Damn IP blockers
> View attachment 124065


Aye, they got back to me as well.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

Yep, connecting with a UK VPN makes it work just fine. I can see my order details now.


----------



## nikeymikey (May 19, 2018)

KungFuzion said:


> I had the same problem on r4card. So I tried again and the same problem occured. Now I have 2 orders that say processing. No monies have been taken from my paypal though.





Purple_Shyguy said:


> Yep. That's the site. I have two processing orders both unpaid too lmao





naed06 said:


> Exactly the same issue here lol



I Have 5 orders processing on R4Crad.co.uk, only 1 paypal payment was made though. I did have the same issue you guys are reporting but after i disconnected my VPN it worked fine and i was able to pay. 

Its strange, if i go to the site wnow with my VPN active it says "Site Closed" but if i disable VPN it works fine.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 19, 2018)

nikeymikey said:


> I Have 5 orders processing on R4Crad.co.uk, only 1 paypal payment was made though. I did have the same issue you guys are reporting but after i disconnected my VPN it worked fine and i was able to pay.
> 
> Its strange, if i go to the site wnow with my VPN active it says "Site Closed" but if i disable VPN it works fine.


Yeah, they changed it so people can only access it from certain countries, namely the UK.


----------



## nikeymikey (May 19, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Yeah, they changed it so people can only access it from certain countries, namely the UK.



That would make sense


----------



## jaysea (May 19, 2018)

Has it been possible to pre-order from axio?


----------



## bartys (May 19, 2018)

jaysea said:


> Has it been possible to pre-order from axio?


They will start preorder at the end of may


----------



## IceTeaX (May 19, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> Elespiel said it's gonna take a month when they send me a status update so around the 15th. Take it with a grain of salt tho because they ship from china too so I have a hard time believing the 5-8 day shipping they listed.


hmm.. looks not so good.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 19, 2018)

IceTeaX said:


> hmm.. looks not so good.
> 
> View attachment 124110


Yeah not good at all lol. They have been around for a decade, might be only temporary.


----------



## IceTeaX (May 19, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> Yeah not good at all lol. They have been around for a decade, might be only temporary.



I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## LysergCooltyp (May 20, 2018)

IceTeaX said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed


The site is up again.


----------



## PRAGMA (May 20, 2018)

https://r43ds.shop/sx-switch-xecute...switch-sx-flash-card-for-nintendo-switch.html
#
This page stats June 15th-20th... So if they rlly lying and just fucking with us on it ill be annoyed.


----------



## Mach (May 20, 2018)

ShinyMK said:


> https://r43ds.shop/sx-switch-xecute...switch-sx-flash-card-for-nintendo-switch.html
> #
> This page stats June 15th-20th... So if they rlly lying and just fucking with us on it ill be annoyed.



What do you mean they are lying ? Did they tell you that SX shipment would be before 15th June ?


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 20, 2018)

Just got an email from ModchipsDirect. They're expected ETA (meaning this is when they will get it) is end of June even though they originally told me that they would have it available for shipping June 15th through the 20th.

So, looks like I'm waiting until mid July for it. Oh well.


----------



## Nezztor (May 20, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> View attachment 124239 Just got an email from ModchipsDirect. They're expected ETA (meaning this is when they will get it) is end of June even though they originally told me that they would have it available for shipping June 15th through the 20th.
> 
> So, looks like I'm waiting until mid July for it. Oh well.



If its only them getting it late maybe is better to look to another web I think no?


----------



## Deleted-351540 (May 20, 2018)

Nezztor said:


> If its only them getting it late maybe is better to look to another web I think no?


It's already paid for. I can wait. I dont even plan on using it.


----------



## Hardvlade (May 21, 2018)

I can't wait to check it out, nice to see they added other places to order from.


----------



## kramer987 (May 21, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> It's already paid for. I can wait. I dont even plan on using it.



my CC was charged already too.  i'm not concerned by the shipping estimate.  the place we ordered from is a legitimate marketplace.  here's what my order looks like:.  I think the "Sky3ds Orders" reference is a system error.
*Order*: ######
*Date*: 05/18/2018, 09:35
*Status*: Sky3ds Orders - Shipping Soon

edit:  they fixed the Status now.  It now reads: 
*Status*: SX Pro Orders - ETA End of June


----------



## PoPiMpG (May 22, 2018)

I grabbed mine from ModChipsDirect. Can’t wait


----------



## otto888 (May 23, 2018)

I ordered mine from n2elite/switchSX, they're the same people, and I just got a shipping notice email. No way to track the package though.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

Help Please !!!!!!, im trying to buy the Xecuter OS only and in a bunch of webs they want to charge me for internationall shipping , when im only buying the license , so the final charge would have to be $30 dollards or 27 euros ,,, I guess that the will send the License triugh email , right ?? Has anybody been able to buy the Os without paying for shipment , and in wich web page ??


----------



## blackwhitexy (May 23, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> Help Please !!!!!!, im trying to buy the Xecuter OS only and in a bunch of webs they want to charge me for internationall shipping , when im only buying the license , so the final charge would have to be $30 dollards or 27 euros ,,, I guess that the will send the License triugh email , right ?? Has anybody been able to buy the Os without paying for shipment , and in wich web page ??



Yeah, it's ridiculous that they're charging shipping for a digital product. Hopefully that's a mistake.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

blackwhitexy said:


> Yeah, it's ridiculous that they're charging shipping for a digital product. Hopefully that's a mistake.


Its not only for the payment , its also for the waiting time ; what if they send you a license number or wathever trough international shipment . If ill have to wait for the sipment then ill buy the pro ,, i want to buy the Os becuase i will have no waiting issues or customs to pay etc ect


----------



## phonz (May 23, 2018)

ModChipsDirect
I've never used them before, I use to stick with ModchipCentral but they seem to have stopped carrying new products.

Alot of the official sellers didn't employ SSL on the website so thats how I ended up on ModchipsDirect.
I know other websites probably have SSL on their payment processor page (there was one shop didnt even encrypt the page where you entered CC information), but they are still handling other information I consider sensitive.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

ModChipsDirect are out of stock for the os x only :-(


----------



## comput3rus3r (May 23, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> ModChipsDirect are out of stock for the os x only :-(


OSX? this isn't a mac.

And you didn't read the fine print.

"There seems to be really low demand for this compared to the SX pro. Since the price is so similar and the tool really is needed we have decided at the moment we will not be stocking this"


----------



## phonz (May 23, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> OSX? this isn't a mac.
> 
> And you didn't read the fine print.
> 
> "There seems to be really low demand for this compared to the SX pro. Since the price is so similar and the tool really is needed we have decided at the moment we will not be stocking this"



Aww that kinda sucks considering you can use a homemade jig and a computer/rpi/phone instead of spending the $10 on the dongle. =/


----------



## subcon959 (May 23, 2018)

Why pre-oder the SX OS? It doesn't make any sense, just wait till it's in stock it's not like they will run out of licenses.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

Just bought it in shop01media guys , just $27 euros with visa , and they dont charge shipment !!
This guys know what they were salling !!


----------



## MachRc (May 23, 2018)

*

 *
*-------------------------*
*Hello, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
Thank you for your order from SwitchSX.com. You can check the status of your order by logging into your account. If you have any questions about your order please contact us at [email protected] or call us at Monday - Friday, 8am - 5pm PST.

*Your Invoice #XXXXXXXXXXXX for Order #XXXXXXXXXXXX*
*Billing Information:* *Payment Method:*
XXXXXXXXXXXX

Dear Customer, Thank you for ordering our products. If you would like to pay with PAYPAL, please email us with your order number and your PAYPAL account, and then we will send you a payment request within one working day. Thank you for your cooperation. Please send email to [email protected]

*Shipping Information:* *Shipping Method:*
XXXXXXXXXXXXX     Registered Parcel(Trackble, 7-15 Business Days) 

*Item* *Sku* *Qty* *Subtotal
Xecuter SX PRO | The ultimate Kit for Nintendo Switch* SX 1 $35.00
Subtotal $35.00
Shipping & Handling $4.50
*Grand Total* *$39.50*
We invite you to join FACEBOOK Group: Switch SX Group.

Thank you again, *SwitchSX.com

----------------------------------------------------------


collecting  xcis like a mofo, but Im ready*


----------



## kramer987 (May 23, 2018)

phonz said:


> Aww that kinda sucks considering you can use a homemade jig and a computer/rpi/phone instead of spending the $10 on the dongle. =/



the 10 dollars you spend for the guaranteed-to-work jig and the working payload device is not worth $10?  some of you people are so cheap.


----------



## phonz (May 23, 2018)

kramer987 said:


> the 10 dollars you spend for the guaranteed-to-work jig and the working payload device is not worth $10?  some of you people are so cheap.



What? I didn't mean for my comment to come across as sarcasm. I'm sorry you read it that way. I was just saying its nice to have an option for anyone that already has a method working for them. I personally preordered the Pro.


----------



## kramer987 (May 23, 2018)

phonz said:


> What? I didn't mean for my comment to come across as sarcasm. I'm sorry you read it that way. I was just saying its nice to have an option for anyone that already has a method working for them. I personally preordered the Pro.



i know you didn't mean to sound sarcastic and i didn't mean to target you either.  but your comment will just give fuel to the cheap participants in this thread.  anyone who knows anything about TX products (historically speaking) can attest to their quality.  spending 10 bucks on a precise solution is a steal.


----------



## phonz (May 23, 2018)

kramer987 said:


> i know you didn't mean to sound sarcastic and i didn't mean to target you either.  but your comment will just give fuel to the cheap participants in this thread.  anyone who knows anything about TX products (historically speaking) can attest to their quality.  spending 10 bucks on a precise solution is a steal.



Oh yeah, i see. I do love TX products though. I might still have some old hardware from Xbox Original days kicking around.

$10 for a SoC that pushes the payload w/o interaction? Thats a steal. And a jig.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

kramer987 said:


> the 10 dollars you spend for the guaranteed-to-work jig and the working payload device is not worth $10?  some of you people are so cheap.


In my case it will $10 dollards , 1 month delay , and $25 more dollards that i have to pay to customs .
And then i have to go to customs , wait for 6 hours , they check the package and deliver it to you .
So it will resume $35 more dollards and i will receive it on July 20th if !! im lucky 
You can notice the difference , it not about beign cheap


----------



## phonz (May 23, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> In my case it will $10 dollards , 1 month delay , and $25 more dollards that i have to pay to customs .
> And then i have to go to customs , wait for 6 hours , they check the package and deliver it to you .
> So it will resume $35 more dollards and i will receive it on July 20th if !! im lucky
> You can notice the difference , it not about beign cheap



Oh crappy, couldnt find a seller in your country? I remember having to purchase from china for my NDS cards back in the day and dealing with customs.


----------



## kramer987 (May 23, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> In my case it will $10 dollards , 1 month delay , and $25 more dollards that i have to pay to customs .
> And then i have to go to customs , wait for 6 hours , they check the package and deliver it to you .
> So it will resume $35 more dollards and i will receive it on July 20th if !! im lucky
> You can notice the difference , it not about beign cheap



you will have the TX OS license from the moment of launch because the key will be emailed to you by the seller.  Regarding the hardware, if you don't need it, you can be patient for it, can't you?


----------



## phonz (May 23, 2018)

kramer987 said:


> you will have the TX OS license from the moment of launch because the key will be emailed to you by the seller.  Regarding the hardware, if you don't need it, you can be patient for it, can't you?



Customs is still an expensive pain in the arse, depending on where you live.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

MachRc said:


> sent you pm.


Just Answer you ,, Thanks you so much !!!!!


----------



## kramer987 (May 23, 2018)

phonz said:


> Customs is still an expensive pain in the arse, depending on where you live.



he is buying this stuff to load backups that he is admittedly downloading from the internet.  mathematically speaking, customs could charge him an additional $200 and he'd still be coming out ahead for his purposes.


----------



## phonz (May 23, 2018)

kramer987 said:


> he is buying this stuff to load backups that he is admittedly downloading from the internet.  mathematically speaking, customs could charge him an additional $200 and he'd still be coming out ahead for his purposes.


Well if its anything like my customs broker it will be an additional $200 xD


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

phonz said:


> Oh crappy, couldnt find a seller in your country? I remember having to purchase from china for my NDS cards back in the day and dealing with customs.


product Nope , no resellers in Argentina sadly Nintendo doesnt promote their products here , Only plasytation does !!
So many people doesnt even know what a nintendo switch is , they only know playstation and the hack for it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



phonz said:


> Customs is still an expensive pain in the arse, depending on where you live.


Buddy , it not only waiting , its taking a day off your work , because sutoms here it available only monday to friday ,, you have to wait in for at least 6 long hours ,,,, for a Dongle ???? for a Dongle ??' Really 
And here the package can be stolen from the mail or customs eeeeeven if you had a tracking number !!
With all of that said would you still risk ????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



phonz said:


> Well if its anything like my customs broker it will be an additional $200 xD


Customs are the worst here :-(
you can order clothes movies electronics anything you have to pay pay and pay


----------



## kramer987 (May 23, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> product Nope , no resellers in Argentina sadly Nintendo doesnt promote their products here , Only plasytation does !!
> 
> Buddy , it not only waiting , its taking a day off your work , because sutoms here it available only monday to friday ,, you have to wait in for at least 6 long hours ,,,, for a Dongle ???? for a Dongle ??' Really
> And here the package can be stolen from the mail or customs eeeeeven if you had a tracking number !!
> With all of that said would you still risk ????



yes.  i'd still risk it.  why? because this is pennies in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

kramer987 said:


> yes.  i'd still risk it.  why? because this is pennies in the grand scheme of things.


Not talking about pennies , its about the time that i would have to spend , because well customs its not 2 streets awat from my home , i will have to take a train , and travel 1 hour to the customs and 1 hour back , and ask for a day off in my work , and wait in line ,, and so on and so on .
Believe me if you would live here and expiernce the Amazing journey of Argentinas Customs ....  i would be amazed and happy to live in the us , and be able to order trough internet anything you liked with a 1 day shipping !
And i have visited US and used 1 day shipping in hotels :-)
than i returned from my holidays and hate even more our custom


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 23, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> Not talking about pennies , its about the time that i would have to spend , because well customs its not 2 streets awat from my home , i will have to take a train , and travel 1 hour to the customs and 1 hour back , and ask for a day off in my work , and wait in line ,, and so on and so on .
> Believe me if you would live here and expiernce the Amazing journey of Argentinas Customs ....  i would be amazed and happy to live in the us , and be able to order trough internet anything you liked with a 1 day shipping !
> And i have visited US and used 1 day shipping in hotels :-)
> than i returned from my holidays and hate even more our custom




cant you just pay someone to go pick it up for you lol.


----------



## subcon959 (May 23, 2018)

I've yet to go to a country where customs wasn't a total bitch :/


----------



## nero99 (May 23, 2018)

Did a bunch of orders. 2 from modchipsdirect, two from r4card.co.uk, and one from switchsx


----------



## Xandroz (May 23, 2018)

i want to get it but ill end up paying double price because of the damm customs.
ill wait for a diy hardware or a seller on aliexpress so i can get it with a low value invoice.

i want to tey it on my 3.0.2 switch but i aint paying double price.
might end up buying the firmware hust to try it day one


----------



## Bitchplease (May 23, 2018)

nevermind, wrong flag guessed 


And i hate customs, its really why i dont like to buy online, postal services are shit 2!


----------



## Xandroz (May 23, 2018)

i ordered a game through the normal mail took 45 days in customs and they wanted to charge me 75 percent taxes.
told them to [email protected] off and i refused the delivery.
customs here is a joke
last time i ordered 30 pcbs for xbox 360 from xecuter, i was called by national security they thought i was using them to make bombs


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 23, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> i ordered a game through the normal mail took 45 days in customs and they wanted to charge me 75 percent taxes.
> told them to [email protected] off and i refused the delivery.
> customs here is a joke
> last time i ordered 30 pcbs for xbox 360 from xecuter, i was called by national security they thought i was using them to make bombs



Great, now everyone on this thread is on a watch list.


----------



## Xandroz (May 23, 2018)

mech said:


> Great, now everyone on this thread is on a watch list.


hahahaha
na i have been in active for 4 years


----------



## crotchy (May 23, 2018)

I just wonder if shops will actually ship out OS license on launch if u ordered the pro, so u can already tinker with it using your PC or phone to deliver the payload.
Has any reseller confirmed this yet? because that will most likely be the shop I will order from.


----------



## matias3ds (May 23, 2018)

mech said:


> cant you just pay someone to go pick it up for you lol.


Sadly nope , it has to bee the person who order , with their documents and so on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



crotchy said:


> I just wonder if shops will actually ship out OS license on launch if u ordered the pro, so u can already tinker with it using your PC or phone to deliver the payload.
> Has any reseller confirmed this yet? because that will most likely be the shop I will order from.


I think they will provide you with a license numer and a link that will re direct you to the xecuter download web page .


----------



## Solid924 (May 23, 2018)

MachRc said:


> sent you pm.



Please pm me as well, thanks


----------



## Soluble (May 23, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> i ordered a game through the normal mail took 45 days in customs and they wanted to charge me 75 percent taxes.
> told them to [email protected] off and i refused the delivery.
> customs here is a joke
> last time i ordered 30 pcbs for xbox 360 from xecuter, i was called by national security they thought i was using them to make bombs


Back in the XB Original days I ordered a ton of modchips and around 50  'silvers' (factory printed backups) I was young and got the phone call(scared the hell out of me), customs ended up confiscating my the Silver's but let the mods through.


----------



## Takenover83 (May 23, 2018)

SwitchSX

Was waiting for a day or so for the paypal email. Never got it. Seen others had emailed customer service with some success. Emailed customer service. They emailed me back with the paypal email. I paid. A couple days later I finally receive a reply email from my original email that was sent with my order # and paypal email address. I reply saying I had already paid and provide my paypal transaction id. Then I told them I was going to cancel this payment request and asked for them to mark my order paid. They reply back saying they only received one payment from me. I reply back saying that is correct as I only had one order (as it shows in my account on their website). They reply back ok. Gesh was a mess.


Then yesterday I get a invoice email from them (you usually get these when you have not paid right?) Order is currently "Processing". I have paid. I have provided my paypal transaction id.
Not sure what to do at this point but to email em some more or just wait and see if the status changes.


----------



## Xandroz (May 23, 2018)

Soluble said:


> Back in the XB Original days I ordered a ton of modchips and around 50  'silvers' (factory printed backups) I was young and got the phone call(scared the hell out of me), customs ended up confiscating my the Silver's but let the mods through.



yea the customs are a pain in the ass


----------



## serenewarfare (May 23, 2018)

SwitchSX claims they ship from a US Warehouse.

Hope that's accurate, but who knows.


----------



## Soluble (May 23, 2018)

serenewarfare said:


> SwitchSX claims they ship from a US Warehouse.
> 
> Hope that's accurate, but who knows.


I figure they still have to get shipped to them from China so it doesn't really matter speed wise


----------



## shixooo (May 24, 2018)

Is the switchsx website a trusted place to put my credit card info in ?!


----------



## Cachuchin1 (May 24, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> Im collecting as well , but only from sitye that has google drive , other sites had a los of captchas and i even find one with torrents that has the registartion closed ,, cmon !!!


Do you mind to send me a pm with the websites ?? Thanks !!!


----------



## gamer4lif3 (May 24, 2018)

Hmm dont understand why the OS only version is preorder since its literally a code are they limiting license? Also why cant they just release the os version now? Or they waiting to make bank on pro version for a month incase it gets cracked?


----------



## matias3ds (May 24, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Hmm dont understand why the OS only version is preorder since its literally a code are they limiting license? Also why cant they just release the os version now? Or they waiting to make bank on pro version for a month incase it gets cracked?


I think that the preorder is because after everyone tested it and proof it cool they are going to rise the price !
And the preorder is because they are adding more stuff to the software .


----------



## Mark2333 (May 24, 2018)

serenewarfare said:


> SwitchSX claims they ship from a US Warehouse.
> 
> Hope that's accurate, but who knows.


The sites ship from USA is marked on the TX, you can check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




As for the SwitchSX, I think you can ask them directly where they are shipping from.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shixooo said:


> Is the switchsx website a trusted place to put my credit card info in ?!


If they without HTTPS, then no, choose the paypal payment.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



matias3ds said:


> Just bought it in shop01media guys , just $27 euros with visa , and they dont charge shipment !!
> This guys know what they were salling !!


Yes, good price, and the 3ds-flashcard sells SX OS with a similar price too, free shipping, $2.5 dollars off with a voucher code, the final cost is only 27.4 dollars.


----------



## serenewarfare (May 24, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> The sites ship from USA is marked on the TX, you can check
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only say that because this is listed on their homepage



> *Why choose us? >> Buy with confidence.
> *
> 1. *US Warehouse *(ROCKVILLE, MD) Using USPS or DHL delivery within 12 - 24 hours during working day. *ships to US and Worldwide*.


----------



## kingdruid (May 24, 2018)

Wait so do I preorder both pro and os? or does pro come with os?


----------



## matias3ds (May 24, 2018)

kingdruid said:


> Wait so do I preorder both pro and os? or does pro come with os?


Pro comes with os , you only need to buy one .


----------



## SoulOfGazza (May 24, 2018)

I would be very surprised if you get it from any of those sites listed

as they are all in the process of having all their Paypal and merchant accounts suspended and frozen


----------



## matias3ds (May 24, 2018)

*SHOP01MEDIA.com (Ships from Europe)* they take visa credit , and work with a secure encription !!!! its safer and faster than paypal


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 24, 2018)

PayPal is great but if they find out the pre order is for a mod chip etc they can stop it. Highly unlikely though.


----------



## KungFuzion (May 24, 2018)

r4card.uk did get back to me about the payment issue. I sent monies through paypal with my order number so i'll have to see what happens......


----------



## nikeymikey (May 25, 2018)

SoulOfGazza said:


> I would be very surprised if you get it from any of those sites listed
> 
> as they are all in the process of having all their Paypal and merchant accounts suspended and frozen



Sorry but how the f#%k do you know?


----------



## subcon959 (May 25, 2018)

nikeymikey said:


> Sorry but how the f#%k do you know?


Ignore, it's a troll account.


----------



## Mark2333 (May 25, 2018)

kingdruid said:


> Wait so do I preorder both pro and os? or does pro come with os?


Pro comes with the OS, don't worry.


----------



## vasalpa (May 25, 2018)

Does anybody know, for people who purchased the SX Pro, will they get the activation code for the CFW at once or will they have to wait until the dongle/jig shipment to arrive?


----------



## DaveLister (May 25, 2018)

vasalpa said:


> Does anybody know, for people who purchased the SX Pro, will they get the activation code for the CFW at once or will they have to wait until the dongle/jig shipment to arrive?


Was wondering about this as well.  Cannot find any other info on it bar what TX have said website incoming stay tuned ......

I am hoping I can access license and os some five odd days before device arrives say maybe 10th of June. My own ramblings no proof.


----------



## vasalpa (May 27, 2018)

I e-mailed shop01media and it seems that for people who purchased the SX PRO bundle they will receive the OS prior to their dongle and jig shipment!


----------



## nero99 (May 27, 2018)

otto888 said:


> I ordered mine from n2elite/switchSX, they're the same people, and I just got a shipping notice email. No way to track the package though.


They’ll give you a tracking number once they receive the product and ship it out at the end of June


----------



## Poketrekker (May 27, 2018)

Is axiogame.com the cheapest for the OS licence at $25? I'm on the fence with Atmosphere so close so I was planning to get the software licence on release day if it is not obsolete before it is released. I assume there is no need to pre-order since it's software...


----------



## SoulOfGazza (May 27, 2018)

Poketrekker said:


> Is axiogame the cheapest for the OS licence at $25? I'm on the fence with Atmosphere so close so I was planning to get the software licence on release day if it is not obsolete before it is released. I assume there is no need to pre-order since it's software...




It will be obsolete the moment it is released as its a simple easy task to rip the TX OS and release to the world for free

Max Will be sorry for ripping me off


----------



## Mark2333 (May 31, 2018)

vasalpa said:


> I e-mailed shop01media and it seems that for people who purchased the SX PRO bundle they will receive the OS prior to their dongle and jig shipment!


Really, the OS is not coming in the Pro? Because my seller says differently.


----------



## vasalpa (May 31, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Really, the OS is not coming in the Pro? Because my seller says differently.


It does, it will just be sent to you earlier than your dongle and jig shipment.


----------



## Mark2333 (May 31, 2018)

vasalpa said:


> It does, it will just be sent to you earlier than your dongle and jig shipment.


Oh, I see, thanks, I will let my seller send me the OS code firstly.


----------



## screw_ball69 (May 31, 2018)

I ordered from R43dsca.com, that site has some sketch to it. I'm glad it went through Paypal so I have some protection if necessary


----------



## vizzerx (Jun 1, 2018)

I ordered from SwitchSX too, send them order number and paypal email but no response.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 1, 2018)

The Pro was said to be $40 but a lot of the sites seem to be charging more. That plus shipping so not sure which will be the cheapest, but i'm looking at a site called modchipsdirect so far. Only $45 unless one of the listed sites is way cheaper & i missed that.


----------



## aofelix (Jun 1, 2018)

where did uk ppl buy theirs from?


----------



## Walhalla (Jun 1, 2018)

@IceTeaX
@LysergCooltyp

why have you guys ordered at Elespiel? This shop is expensive as fuck in my opinion. 39,90 € for just the software license and a 16 gb sd card!? You can get a 32gb sd card for 13,99 € @ Amazon. 

Or have they increased the prices drastically?


----------



## nawz (Jun 1, 2018)

aofelix said:


> where did uk ppl buy theirs from?


R4cards UK. They've sent me a few emails stating my orders been confirmed.


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 1, 2018)

2 Weeks !!! i cant wait


----------



## YyAoMmIi (Jun 1, 2018)

I ordered the pro from http://SwitchSX.com using the regular speed ($4.45) on Day 1 of preorder. Contacted them regarding paypal the following day, of which paid via paypal that night.
Currently the order status still say processing, of which it didn't note I made payment via paypal.
I contacted them recently, and they said processingis due to the fact it has not shipped yet, but they did receive my payment



vizzerx said:


> I ordered from SwitchSX too, send them order number and paypal email but no response.


As in you sent payment, and no response after that?


----------



## TheFivePack (Jun 1, 2018)

Cachuchin1 said:


> Do you mind to send me a pm with the websites ?? Thanks !!!


Ditto please!


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 1, 2018)

Walhalla said:


> @IceTeaX
> @LysergCooltyp
> 
> why have you guys ordered at Elespiel? This shop is expensive as fuck in my opinion. 39,90 € for just the software license and a 16 gb sd card!? You can get a 32gb sd card for 13,99 € @ Amazon.
> ...


Dunno what you are talking about. TEAM XECUTER SX PRO UND OS - 39,50€. That literally states the dongle is included since it's the pro version and why would I say no to a free sd card?


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 1, 2018)

I just pay $27 dolards for the license os only !


----------



## Walhalla (Jun 1, 2018)

@LysergCooltyp 

The dropdown has 2 options. The first one for 39,50€ is "XECUTER SX" which is only the license and the second is "XECUTER SX PRO" which includes the dongle and costs 68,50€. Thats why I asked if they increased prices.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 1, 2018)

Walhalla said:


> @LysergCooltyp
> 
> The dropdown has 2 options. The first one for 39,50€ is "XECUTER SX" which is only the license and the second is "XECUTER SX PRO" which includes the dongle and costs 68,50€. Thats why I asked if they increased prices.


That's weird. At the time I ordered they had no dropdown besides the additional free SD card. I contacted them to see what changed.


----------



## Takenover83 (Jun 2, 2018)

YyAoMmIi said:


> I ordered the pro from http://SwitchSX.com using the regular speed ($4.45) on Day 1 of preorder. Contacted them regarding paypal the following day, of which paid via paypal that night.
> Currently the order status still say processing, of which it didn't note I made payment via paypal.
> I contacted them recently, and they said processingis due to the fact it has not shipped yet, but they did receive my payment
> 
> ...


Just want to join the club. Also still processing and still have the paypal message (yes payment completed). I do have a invoice however. Not sure if that means much.


----------



## SwordX (Jun 2, 2018)

*3ds-flashcard doesn't even have an SSL on their site. Your info cc and all just being transmitted unsecured*


----------



## DKB (Jun 2, 2018)

SwordX said:


> *3ds-flashcard doesn't even have an SSL on their site. Your info cc and all just being transmitted unsecured*



Ah, didn't notice that. Nice catch. However, luckily mainly people do business through paypal on there anyways..I hope so anyways.


----------



## aofelix (Jun 2, 2018)

nawz said:


> R4cards UK. They've sent me a few emails stating my orders been confirmed.



cant find it on their site


----------



## Crazy-S (Jun 2, 2018)

Pre-ordered SX Pro at Sargate3ds.com.de
Right now they're giving away some goodies if you pre-order it there.


----------



## Hisakiyo (Jun 2, 2018)

Do you know a website where I can preorder SX Pro in Bitcoin?


----------



## zizoux (Jun 2, 2018)

Sorry if it's been asked before but If I order Xecuter os software license only, will they e-mail me the software or ship it via usb or Sdcard? If there's no shipping involved, I'll pre-order it

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakkal (Jun 3, 2018)

SoulOfGazza said:


> It's being released for free at 6pm Eastern on the 4th
> 
> So if i was you I would save your money


all of your 22 posts are anti TX SX
you sure have some vendetta against them. maybe they fucked you over or something


----------



## netovsk (Jun 3, 2018)

https://bestsell.com.br/

It's listed as the sole official reseller for banana land.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 3, 2018)

I pre-ordered mine from ModChips Direct.  I already had an account there from previous orders, and $45.48 with shipping is the best I could find


----------



## Michael Morsette (Jun 3, 2018)

Same here

modchipsdirect dot com


----------



## SilverDragon (Jun 3, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> Dunno what you are talking about. TEAM XECUTER SX PRO UND OS - 39,50€. That literally states the dongle is included since it's the pro version and why would I say no to a free sd card?


Look at the 'version' box, default is OS only, pro is more expensive.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 3, 2018)

SilverDragon said:


> Look at the 'version' box, default is OS only, pro is more expensive.


We already cleared that up. At the time I ordered there was no secondary drop box as mentioned in the above discussion.


----------



## SilverDragon (Jun 3, 2018)

LysergCooltyp said:


> We already cleared that up. At the time I ordered there was no secondary drop box as mentioned in the above discussion.


Fair enough, I admittedly was only skimming, whilst researching where to possibly or possibly not order from!


----------



## SG911 (Jun 3, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I pre-ordered mine from ModChips Direct.  I already had an account there from previous orders, and $45.48 with shipping is the best I could find



I was thinking of getting mine from there as well. Seemed to be the cheapest, never bought from them before & no paypal kinda has be on the fence. Although it's the best price i can find so might say screw it & go there.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 3, 2018)

Sadly, I didn't preorder mine and now I have to wait after the first batch and the initial craze is passed. I see them for $59.99 CAD or $69.99 CAD, which is obviously price gauging, as even if the Canadian dollar is lower, $35-40 USD doesn't equal to $59.99-69.99 CAD.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 3, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> I was thinking of getting mine from there as well. Seemed to be the cheapest, never bought from them before & no paypal kinda has be on the fence. Although it's the best price i can find so might say screw it & go there.




I understand the no PayPal option, but i have a Paypal debit card, so technically, I did pay with PayPal


----------



## DigitalJosee (Jun 4, 2018)

Any official reseller that takes USD Paypal payment? I have a few dollar on my paypal account, that's why it need to be priced in USD (nor EUR or GBR)


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 4, 2018)

DigitalJosee said:


> Any official reseller that takes USD Paypal payment? I have a few dollar on my paypal account, that's why it need to be priced in USD (nor EUR or GBR)


Many official reseller support Paypal payment, like in the former page they mentioned one 3DS-flashcard, no SSL. but Paypal is a safe payment.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DKB said:


> Ah, didn't notice that. Nice catch. However, luckily mainly people do business through paypal on there anyways..I hope so anyways.


Buy many cards from them via Paypal, the payment is safe, if anything goes wrong, I can setup a complaint, but for now, I never need to do that.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 4, 2018)

aofelix said:


> where did uk ppl buy theirs from?


Maybe the 2 sites 
*R4CARD.co.uk (ships from UK if option selected)*
*Online-Trends (Ships from the E.U.).*


----------



## DigitalJosee (Jun 4, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Many official reseller support Paypal payment, like in the former page they mentioned one 3DS-flashcard, no SSL. but Paypal is a safe payment.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks, I brought from them, and they already confirmed my payment.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 4, 2018)

DigitalJosee said:


> Thanks, I brought from them, and they already confirmed my payment.


Really, that's great, glad to see I can help you.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Jun 4, 2018)

I asked SwitchSX if the OS will be sent separately from the dongle, so hopefully we'll get access to the OS instead of having to wait until we get the hardware and they responded:

>yes, OS license is not released yet, need to wait until the PRO on market .  it should be sent digitally , not physically then.

That answer seems kinda vague to me, trying to get them to be more specific.


----------



## abdul85pl (Jun 4, 2018)

*stargate3ds*
*Legit, good price, pp*


----------



## medhi (Jun 5, 2018)

online-trends dot net
legit or not ?
They offers bitcoin payment.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jun 5, 2018)

nvm


----------



## MrGizMo (Jun 5, 2018)

medhi said:


> online-trends dot net
> legit or not ?
> They offers bitcoin payment.



They even have the OS in stock


----------



## medhi (Jun 5, 2018)

They are in the official resellers list
but there is no contact info, no facebook page ...
i want to buy with bitcoin, any serious reseller ?


----------



## Amabo (Jun 6, 2018)

DigitalJosee said:


> Thanks, I brought from them, and they already confirmed my payment.


also pre-ordered from that site, use paypal and take the USPS as shipment, we may get Pro shipped by them around 18th, cause they say they need to spend 3 to 5 days for sending Pro to USA.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 7, 2018)

@Walhalla heard back from them now after they asked me whether I want OS or PRO and if I want PRO I would have to pay another 12 bucks so in total 52€. Filed for a refund and can't recommend Elespiel due to their misleading advertisement.


----------



## Walhalla (Jun 8, 2018)

Not very customer friendly. You ordered a long time ago. It's totally their fault if the first list only 1 package and now they have 2 on their site.

What do you guys think about that "sammy dot asia" shop?


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 8, 2018)

get it from switchsx
best price and nice guys over there.
join the facebook group as well for a discount


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 8, 2018)

Shop01media. 
I got this from them regarding shipping time

Hi! Thank you and sorry for late reply. Xecuter XS Pro should arrive end 
of this month. We will ship all orders in same order as they arrived 

So I think you can forget about getting this on 15th


----------



## Paiuand (Jun 8, 2018)

medhi said:


> online-trends dot net
> legit or not ?
> They offers bitcoin payment.


Yeah I also want to know if the sites legit or not, someone please confirm!


----------



## FliP0x (Jun 10, 2018)

Paiuand said:


> Yeah I also want to know if the sites legit or not, someone please confirm!



Their customer support is very amateur, they do not even know the basics of written communication.

To me, that is reason enough to stay away from them, as they obviously are not a serious "company".


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 10, 2018)

5 days to go!


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 10, 2018)

Walhalla said:


> Not very customer friendly. You ordered a long time ago. It's totally their fault if the first list only 1 package and now they have 2 on their site.
> 
> What do you guys think about that "sammy dot asia" shop?


Yeah, I'm still waiting for the refund they agreed to. I don't trust sammy. Apparently it's legit but a site that provides support mainly through whatsapp is not something I feel like buying from.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 10, 2018)

Paiuand said:


> Yeah I also want to know if the sites legit or not, someone please confirm!


I asked them if they accept PayPal. They replied a few hours later that they do not accept PayPal at this time.
So I'm not brave enough to order from them.


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 10, 2018)

Pre-ordered SX OS on https://stargate3ds.online


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying it from switchsx.com and just wanted to know if they plan on shipping sx os (not the pro version) or emailing it. Im assuming email but it also asks for a house address so Im not so sure... Does anybody know if it will be emailed or shipped?


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 10, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> I'm thinking of buying it from switchsx.com and just wanted to know if they plan on shipping sx os (not the pro version) or emailing it. Im assuming email but it also asks for a house address so Im not so sure... Does anybody know if it will be emailed or shipped?


im sure its emailed.
proceed and if there are shipping charges dont proceed.


----------



## TotalJustice (Jun 10, 2018)

Paiuand said:


> Yeah I also want to know if the sites legit or not, someone please confirm!



I placed an order with them and realised I had it sent to my old address. They replied within a few hours to my email asking to cancel and they did refund me.

However the payment option is via skrill, which is just god awful and slow.

Apart from that though they seem good!


----------



## Youkai (Jun 10, 2018)

anyone know a place in tokyo tokyo I could just walk in in 1-2 weeks and buy it ?
tried to order online but of course the shops don't accept paypal and my bank has some fucked up system since some time that won't let me use my visa card unless I can confirm that I am me by using a fucked up smartphone app which won't work with a rooted phone and even with my normal one I need to do several steps taking 2-3 days till I can get everything working


----------



## fotuwe (Jun 10, 2018)

Seriously - all those reseller webpages look like a scam made by a 12 year old.
Looking for a trustworthy reseller for EU / germany ... and honestly cant place an order with a good feeling


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 10, 2018)

fotuwe said:


> Seriously - all those reseller webpages look like a scam made by a 12 year old.
> Looking for a trustworthy reseller for EU / germany ... and honestly cant place an order with a good feeling


Never judge a book by it's cover


----------



## Nollog (Jun 10, 2018)

TotalJustice said:


> I placed an order with them and realised I had it sent to my old address. They replied within a few hours to my email asking to cancel and they did refund me.
> 
> However the payment option is via skrill, which is just god awful and slow.
> 
> Apart from that though they seem good!


Turns out they're also cymods (.co.uk) someone here got a gateway from them before, and in true GBATemp style was immediately called a shill. Lol.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 10, 2018)

>no option for modchips direct

a i like the only one who ordered from them?

i thought i ordered my gateway from them but then i checked and sems i ended up order it from  RHS or reborn RHS where i ordered my DSTWO from


----------



## fotuwe (Jun 10, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Never judge a book by it's cover



A nice quote that does not make any sense here. 
Nearly all "shops" are missing any kind of imprint, origin of dispatch and so on ... so the basics?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 10, 2018)

fotuwe said:


> A nice quote that does not make any sense here.
> Nearly all "shops" are missing any kind of imprint, origin of dispatch and so on ... so the basics?


They are shop that sells illegal things.. what did you expected facepalm


----------



## roden (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi guys, i just made a pre-order at r4card.co.uk, they are on the re-seller list, but they are trying to send me a manual paypal request for payment? does this sound right to you. ?


----------



## fotuwe (Jun 11, 2018)

Just ordered mine at modchip83 (delivery to EU).

They are answering questions via mail  and have an active facebook group / blog.


----------



## F34R (Jun 11, 2018)

weatMod said:


> >no option for modchips direct
> 
> a i like the only one who ordered from them?
> 
> i thought i ordered my gateway from them but then i checked and sems i ended up order it from  RHS or reborn RHS where i ordered my DSTWO from


I also ordered from them on May 20.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 11, 2018)

any news from modchipdirect?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2018)

Is stargate3ds.uk a legit safe site to buy from? It looks so dodgy


----------



## LightOffPro (Jun 11, 2018)

3ds-flashcards.com here.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 11, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> any news from modchipdirect?


ive ordered wih them before and I have my preorder


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 11, 2018)

kamesenin888 said:


> ive ordered wih them before and I have my preorder


Any idea when they’ll ship it? My preorder still says end of June


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 12, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Any idea when they’ll ship it? My preorder still says end of June


thats the ETA until TX sends the package to them its the same


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 12, 2018)

Just pre-ordered from modchipsdirect. Had the best price to USA. Their site says they will ship mid to late June. It’ll come, I’m not worried.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 12, 2018)

I preordered on vartis.net a few days ago only to find out that their f*cking email with which they sent me my order summary and which is on theit website under "contact" as well *doesn't exist at all*.
Now I feel mad. :/

Edit: By entering my order number on their website I get this message:


> Many thanks for ordering from us.
> The Xecuter SX Pro is not in stock now, but it is expected that shipment will be available in the 15th of this month. And as soon as the stock is available, we will sent it to you immediately.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your patient waiting
> ...


At least that seems a bit legit. If it was a fake store only to "collect" credit card card payments they wouldn't even bothering saving order numbers in a database. At least that's what I hope.


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 12, 2018)

Should I be worried? I clicked on the ds-flashcart. com link to preorder and I did pay and it says payment received. But now it seems like that link is the only one that says product not found when i go to it from the official resellers list on the team xecutors website. also the link isnt exact either. the actual link for the site i went to is dsflashcart. com. so it seems like something fishy is going on?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 12, 2018)

I used "modchipsdirect" as my seller.


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 12, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I used "modchipsdirect" as my seller.



These just had their merchant processing closed or shutdown

Expect to see lots of these sites suddenly disappear before any of you get your orders


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 12, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> These just had their merchant processing closed or shutdown
> 
> Expect to see lots of these sites suddenly disappear before any of you get your orders


What does that mean, also I went to their site and they are still up. Perhaps I misunderstood.


----------



## matias3ds (Jun 12, 2018)

Just haters trying to create fear , dont listen to them people ,,, June 15th is close !!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 12, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> What does that mean, also I went to their site and they are still up. Perhaps I misunderstood.


I think he means the payment system the site used


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 12, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> I think he means the payment system the site used


What does that mean, that we've been scammed? Bamboozled? Lied too?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



matias3ds said:


> Just haters trying to create fear , dont listen to them people ,,, June 15th is close !!!!!!!!


One day before my birthday too. It's about to go down.


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 12, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> What does that mean, that we've been scammed? Bamboozled? Lied too?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



They are harvesting the card numbers with full cvv2 details which are a breach of all VISA & Mastercard regulations

and were then manually processing them enmass via a shady Chinese shop terminal

The merchant account was frozen earlier today so they can process no more payments but of course they can still continue to collect and keep with all the others card details.

If you are wondering what they will do with them remember this is the brain child of Max Louarn

www nytimes com/1994/10/05/business/calling-card-fraud-goes-high-tech.html

apnews com/0899c8a72450ce171cc3e8402fde1c9b

He's not a stranger to mass credit card fraud


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 12, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> They are harvesting the card numbers with full cvv2 details which are a breach of all VISA & Mastercard regulations
> 
> and were then manually processing them enmass via a shady Chinese shop terminal
> 
> ...


Well, if it happens it happens. I'm a bit skeptical though...


----------



## xtrem3x (Jun 12, 2018)

shop01media

They have been around a very long time, it's relaxing to have some peace of mind so I'm happy to pay all of £6 more


----------



## veddermandan (Jun 12, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> They are harvesting the card numbers with full cvv2 details which are a breach of all VISA & Mastercard regulations
> 
> and were then manually processing them enmass via a shady Chinese shop terminal
> 
> ...



So the story had nothing to do with this person. These companies or these websites. 
Surely you have something better to do.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 12, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> They are harvesting the card numbers with full cvv2 details which are a breach of all VISA & Mastercard regulations
> 
> and were then manually processing them enmass via a shady Chinese shop terminal
> 
> ...


You should seek help. It's not that hard to get your life back on track you just need something positive to focus on.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 12, 2018)

veddermandan said:


> So the story had nothing to do with this person. These companies or these websites.
> Surely you have something better to do.





subcon959 said:


> You should seek help. It's not that hard to get your life back on track you just need something positive to focus on.


Thank You Both. I used the good old Google to see what I could find, I found no Link between this person and the website. I remained skeptical but open. Glad I didn't stress or overreact.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 12, 2018)

SwitchSX and Axiogame.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 12, 2018)

Memoir said:


> SwitchSX and Axiogame.


Just curious, you ordered two? Why?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 12, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Just curious, you ordered two? Why?


One pro and one license. Almost got 2 pros, but modchipsdirect is mental with their payment system.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jun 12, 2018)

Memoir said:


> One pro and one license. Almost got 2 pros, but modchipsdirect is mental with their payment system.


Ahh, that makes sense.


----------



## Mikha (Jun 13, 2018)

i'm thinking to get a SX pro but i'm wondering if ""R43DSca website."" is a site that can be trusted??? I'm Canada base, can anyone help me with this ?


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 13, 2018)

Memoir said:


> One pro and one license. Almost got 2 pros, but modchipsdirect is mental with their payment system.


what do you mean?


----------



## dude1 (Jun 13, 2018)

In Canada, have a US mailbox though so I'm wondering where I should buy the SX pro 
 No one seems to carry it at MSRP?, what's the closest option I have?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2018)

Is there any reseller that lets you pay with PayPal and has the SX OS in stock?


----------



## F34R (Jun 13, 2018)

Here's an email I got from modchipsdirect:


> Thank you once again for ordering the SX Pro.
> 
> Your order will be apart of the first batch that we get from the team. We have been told that the batch *should* leave the factory and make its way to the US at the end of this week. Please note we have no control over delays, shipping times, and if the package gets stuck in customs for a couple of days. If the team don't ship when they have told us then it pushes everything back.
> 
> ...


----------



## d3xterr (Jun 13, 2018)

online-trends.net/destore/xecuter-sx-pro-1933.html

Somebody ordered from this site? Trusty?


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 13, 2018)

BrianP said:


> Is there any reseller that lets you pay with PayPal and has the SX OS in stock?


http://www.digitopz.com/


----------



## linuxares (Jun 13, 2018)

BrianP said:


> Is there any reseller that lets you pay with PayPal and has the SX OS in stock?


No one got it in stock yet....


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 13, 2018)

linuxares said:


> No one got it in stock yet....


Some websites show the os as sold out, they all only bought so many licenses.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 13, 2018)

kevin corms said:


> Some websites show the os as sold out, they all only bought so many licenses.


The license is included IN the Pro. It's not a dongle and a seperate license you get sent to you.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 13, 2018)

linuxares said:


> The license is included IN the Pro. It's not a dongle and a seperate license you get sent to you.


you can buy the os by itself...


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 13, 2018)

Just look at his profile and report him. 10 days ago he tried to scam people by convincing them he had a DRM free SX OS and he would give it to anyone who canceled their pre-orders via PayPal and sent the proof to him. Now he's trying to scare people by inventing some bulshit crap about seizing a BLANK dongle that you ordered online LMAO. 

He's one sick indevidual to say the least, and frankly the internet is not a place for him. Just report and ignore!


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 14, 2018)

Well looks like I got fooled. Preordered from dsflashcart . com and after weeks of trying to email them about confirmation and why the charge that was taken from my account is different than the one i last saw on the payment page, their site is down as of today... Looks like I need to call my bank and have my card cancelled and money gotten back... Thank xecutor for putting them on their list of places to buy from... facepalm


----------



## jakkal (Jun 14, 2018)

Aerasyn said:


> Well looks like I got fooled. Preordered from dsflashcart . com and after weeks of trying to email them about confirmation and why the charge that was taken from my account is different than the one i last saw on the payment page, their site is down as of today... Looks like I need to call my bank and have my card cancelled and money gotten back... Thank xecutor for putting them on their list of places to buy from... facepalm



Snip
Don't do that yet. Maybe the site it just temporarily down


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 14, 2018)

Aerasyn said:


> Well looks like I got fooled. Preordered from dsflashcart . com and after weeks of trying to email them about confirmation and why the charge that was taken from my account is different than the one i last saw on the payment page, their site is down as of today... Looks like I need to call my bank and have my card cancelled and money gotten back... Thank xecutor for putting them on their list of places to buy from... facepalm



And so it begins ...

I sincerely do hope you get your monies back without any problem I have tried to warn members here to be vigilant and wary of what people claimed were 'real'  Team Xecuter.

I am very sorry that you have found this out the hard way.

As a small crumb of comfort you will not be the last person and this type of post will be exceedingly common in the new few days / weeks.

Please check with your bank immediately incase the card has been used elsewhere without your knowledge


----------



## jakkal (Jun 14, 2018)

The site it up. Wtf are you even talking about?


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 14, 2018)

jakkal said:


> The site it up. Wtf are you even talking about?
> 
> View attachment 131532[/QUOTE
> Im talking aobut that even now after you posted that I still cant reach that site. Maybe they blocked my IP addresses? Its been shady shit from the get go with that site.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 14, 2018)

It's more than likely a DNS issue
Flush your DNS and try other thingd before making such bold statements

This is why technically illiterate people need to stay away from hacking their systems


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 14, 2018)

jakkal said:


> It's more than likely a DNS issue
> Flush your DNS and try other thingd before making such bold statements
> 
> This is why technically illiterate people need to stay away from hacking their systems


Stop being a jerk


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 14, 2018)

Yea


jakkal said:


> It's more than likely a DNS issue
> Flush your DNS and try other thingd before making such bold statements
> 
> This is why technically illiterate people need to stay away from hacking their systems


Yeah rude dickface. tried that and it still isnt working. Tat site is not reachable from my network on any device. All others are. DNS flushed and no fx. Any other pearls of wisdom asshole?
Maybe yours is cached is why its reachable, or they blocked me


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 14, 2018)

Aerasyn said:


> Yea
> 
> Yeah rude dickface. tried that and it still isnt working. Tat site is not reachable from my network on any device. All others are. DNS flushed and no fx. Any other pearls of wisdom asshole?
> Maybe yours is cached is why its reachable, or they blocked me



More than likely that have blocked you

Instead of arguing with wastes of ass lard on here contact your bank immediately incase the card is being used fraudulently


----------



## jakkal (Jun 14, 2018)

Aerasyn said:


> Yea
> 
> Yeah rude dickface. tried that and it still isnt working. Tat site is not reachable from my network on any device. All others are. DNS flushed and no fx. Any other pearls of wisdom asshole?
> Maybe yours is cahced is why its reachable, or they blocked me


Still a DNS issue with your isp then
please call your bank and cancel your card

The site is working. I've never visited that site on my phone until I saw your illiterate azz mention it so it's not cached.

Fix your crappy network
You have a smartphone right? Why don't you use some common sense and try to access the site using your phones mobile network?


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 15, 2018)

jakkal said:


> Still a DNS issue with your isp then
> please call your bank and cancel your card
> 
> The site is working. I've never visited that site on my phone until I saw your illiterate azz mention it so it's not cached.
> ...



Lol dude. You're funny I like you. Usually I don't dignify trolling twerps with responses but I'll make an exception for you. Illiterate? Just because I was typing fast because I was angry doesn't make me illiterate, not that you care how well I can read and write lol. Secondly I work in IT and have a keen grasp on network behavior. So thanks for the DNS flush suggestion and yes, I have tried a few other things. Thirdly, at my job there is no cellular connection so I would love to try that when I go home. Feel free to throw any more vitriol my way.  I love it. Besides the current status of their website they charged me a different amount than what was agreed over an unsecured, non SSL connection (my fault but I didn't think to check during the process, my bad) and haven't responded to 3 emails in 2 weeks when theire stated policy is returning communications within 24 hours. So I don't know if you work for them or something but defending them isn't the right move in this case... If you care.

For everyone else that actually attempted to be polite in their responses I thank you.


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2018)

Aerasyn said:


> Lol dude. You're funny I like you. Usually I don't dignify trolling twerps with responses but I'll make an exception for you. Illiterate? Just because I was typing fast because I was angry doesn't make me illiterate, not that you care how well I can read and write lol. Secondly I work in IT and have a keen grasp on network behavior. So thanks for the DNS flush suggestion and yes, I have tried a few other things. Thirdly, at my job there is no cellular connection so I would love to try that when I go home. Feel free to throw any more vitriol my way.  I love it. Besides the current status of their website they charged me a different amount than what was agreed over an unsecured, non SSL connection (my fault but I didn't think to check during the process, my bad) and haven't responded to 3 emails in 2 weeks when theire stated policy is returning communications within 24 hours. So I don't know if you work for them or something but defending them isn't the right move in this case... If you care.
> 
> For everyone else that actually attempted to be polite in their responses I thank you.



Don't let him get to you, he's just a beta keyboard warrior.


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 15, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> More than likely that have blocked you
> 
> Instead of arguing with wastes of ass lard on here contact your bank immediately incase the card is being used fraudulently


Thank you for the response and yes, normally I wouldn't bite but I was feeling froggy today  There already was a fraudulent charge and my bank has reversed the charge of that and the original charge of the SX OS Pro, so we're good.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 15, 2018)

Aerasyn said:


> Lol dude. You're funny I like you. Usually I don't dignify trolling twerps with responses but I'll make an exception for you. Illiterate? Just because I was typing fast because I was angry doesn't make me illiterate, not that you care how well I can read and write lol. Secondly I work in IT and have a keen grasp on network behavior. So thanks for the DNS flush suggestion and yes, I have tried a few other things. Thirdly, at my job there is no cellular connection so I would love to try that when I go home. Feel free to throw any more vitriol my way.  I love it. Besides the current status of their website they charged me a different amount than what was agreed over an unsecured, non SSL connection (my fault but I didn't think to check during the process, my bad) and haven't responded to 3 emails in 2 weeks when theire stated policy is returning communications within 24 hours. So I don't know if you work for them or something but defending them isn't the right move in this case... If you care.
> 
> For everyone else that actually attempted to be polite in their responses I thank you.



You work in IT yet you entered your credit card information in a non SSL site lol

You're probably a level 0 tech or an intern
Not that I'm saying they're shady or not, I dunno, but you made fake claims of the site being down without doing basic troubleshooting steps. 

But I stand by my statement saying that you should not have your system


----------



## DavidShifflet (Jun 15, 2018)

jakkal said:


> You work in IT yet you entered your credit card information in a non SSL site lol
> 
> You're probably a level 0 tech or an intern
> Not that I'm saying they're shady or not, I dunno, but you made fake claims of the site being down without doing basic troubleshooting steps.
> ...




You see that window

yes that one over there

yes the one that's open

THAT'S THE ONE YOUR CREDIBILITY JUST JUMPED OUT OF


----------



## jakkal (Jun 15, 2018)

DavidShifflet said:


> You see that window
> 
> yes that one over there
> 
> ...


Says the troll who is bitter at tx
Lol. Go find a job you bum

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dekuleon said:


> I got 3 units from 3ds-flashcard.com


I've ordered alot of cards from them 
They're super legit in my book


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 15, 2018)

jakkal said:


> You work in IT yet you entered your credit card information in a non SSL site lol
> 
> You're probably a level 0 tech or an intern
> Not that I'm saying they're shady or not, I dunno, but you made fake claims of the site being down without doing basic troubleshooting steps.
> ...


Heh. Thanks for sharing. Be sure to let me know if you have any other comments or concerns about my issues since you care so much. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 15, 2018)

I guess the short version of what I'm saying is don't buy from ds-flashcart or ds-flashcart (which is what the link resolves to) all bullshit aside I was mentioning it so that others wouldn't have the same problem. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nollog (Jun 15, 2018)

d3xterr said:


> online-trends.net/destore/xecuter-sx-pro-1933.html
> 
> Somebody ordered from this site? Trusty?


I had actually ordered an amiiqo from them before (cymods, same people), earlier I thought I ordered from axio but that was where my second one came from, as part of the early adopter offer amiiqo did before becoming n2elite and disappearing for a year or two.

So I ordered it from them last week. No updates yet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aerasyn said:


> they site no work



I couldn't quote you properly because your reply was inside another quote but it's probably run by staragate3ds people, they block ISP IP address blocks all the time, have you tried a VPN?


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 15, 2018)

Nollog said:


> I had actually ordered an amiiqo from them before (cymods, same people), earlier I thought I ordered from axio but that was where my second one came from, as part of the early adopter offer amiiqo did before becoming n2elite and disappearing for a year or two.
> 
> So I ordered it from them last week. No updates yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah. As it turns out I went home and could get to the site from my phone but not my home network and work network. The two places I emailed them from and accessed their site. :/ 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 15, 2018)

Trying to order 1 but none of the sites seem to have secure checkout or they dont sell the OS version.


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Trying to order 1 but none of the sites seem to have secure checkout or they dont sell the OS version.



Some said that selling the OS version was pointless because very few would buy it compared to the pro.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 15, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Trying to order 1 but none of the sites seem to have secure checkout or they dont sell the OS version.


Try Axio
I got mine there

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DKB said:


> Some said that selling the OS version was pointless because very few would buy it compared to the pro.


Lol what
There is more SX OS orders than SX Pro


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Try Axio
> I got mine there
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-os.html

This site tells a different story, and I know that's one of the more popular sites for buying cards, etc.

"There seems to be really low demand for this compared to the SX pro. Since the price is so similar and the tool really is needed we have decided at the moment we will not be stocking this."


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 15, 2018)

DKB said:


> http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-os.html
> 
> This site tells a different story, and I know that's one of the more popular sites for buying cards, etc.
> 
> "There seems to be really low demand for this compared to the SX pro. Since the price is so similar and the tool really is needed we have decided at the moment we will not be stocking this."


Of course it’s a strategy to sell more SX Pro
If you ask someone in the forum they will tell you they got the SX OS version


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Of course it’s a strategy to sell more SX Pro
> If you ask someone in the forum they will tell you they got the SX OS version



It'd be a pretty stupid fucking strategy to do this on their part.. People would just go to another site looking for it, or ask on a forum (here for example), where they could get a SX OS instead of a PRO. Some people just don't want the dongle or the jig. They want the OS.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 15, 2018)

It's actually a pretty logical strategy. Remove the less expensive option so people will buy the more expensive one = profit?


----------



## DKB (Jun 15, 2018)

guitarheroknight said:


> It's actually a pretty logical strategy. Remove the less expensive option so people will buy the more expensive one = profit?



I would agree if they had a monopoly or something on selling them, but they don't.


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 15, 2018)

the profit on the pro is better than the os.
os has around 9-12 dollars and the pro has 15-20

thats why the dont want to stock the OS
better to invest the money in something hot
and if you dont trust me email xecuter whole sale to see the prices if you buy in bulk


----------



## Aerasyn (Jun 15, 2018)

Re-ordered from modchipsdirect after challenging the sale on dsflashcarts through my bank since dsflashcart won't: email me back or send confirmation email about sale or tell me why the charge that was taken out didn't match the agreed upon price from time of sale or not let, seemingly, only my network access their site anymore :\ Anyway my time bitching about the dsflashcart site is at an end. I hope it was all just a misunderstanding and things are good with them if they are legit.


----------



## Lightninbug8684 (Jun 15, 2018)

How reliable is 3ds-flashcard? Ordered on the 11th, but wasn't https. Was http upon checkout.


----------



## LightOffPro (Jun 15, 2018)

Lightninbug8684 said:


> How reliable is 3ds-flashcard? Ordered on the 11th, but wasn't https. Was hhtp upon checkout.



Ordered from them too, they have good rep and are a official reseller. Personally, it's my first purchase with them too. They responded quickly to my questions, so they seem legit.


----------



## Niknukem (Jun 15, 2018)

lordelan said:


> I preordered on vartis.net a few days ago only to find out that their f*cking email with which they sent me my order summary and which is on theit website under "contact" as well *doesn't exist at all*.
> Now I feel mad. :/
> 
> Edit: By entering my order number on their website I get this message:
> ...


Same Problem here .. Bad feelings in this case . where die you find the Form for your order number?


----------



## lordelan (Jun 15, 2018)

Niknukem said:


> Same Problem here .. Bad feelings in this case . where die you find the Form for your order number?


Here:
http://www.vartis.net/sales/guest/form/

*But* I wrote TX about that and they replied that vartis is completely fine so I guess I'll wait what'll happen within the next two weeks.


----------



## Niknukem (Jun 15, 2018)

lordelan said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> *But* I wrote TX about that and they replied that vartis is completely fine so I guess I'll wait what'll happen within the next two weeks.



Thanks, hope it will go well for us . Order in may and hope i will be in the first batch. Pls let me know if you geht any shipping info.


----------



## lordelan (Jun 15, 2018)

Niknukem said:


> Thanks, hope it will go well for us . Order in may and hope i will be in the first batch. Pls let me know if you geht any shipping info.


You too please lol. I will.
Ordered mine on 5th june though so you should get yours before me.


----------



## Niknukem (Jun 15, 2018)

lordelan said:


> You too please lol. I will.
> Ordered mine on 5th june though so you should get yours before me.


Hmm we will see. Bad some payment troubles with my credit card, though i hat to pay via Direct transfer. At least the status in may order is still payment failed. Thanks for the link, works fine.


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jun 15, 2018)

Any recommendations for Canadian buyers?

There is a site "www.switchack.com/" that ships from Canada but they charge $69.99CAD + Shipping + Tax = $90CAD 

There is also a popular site www.modchipsdirect.com which is cheaper $39.99 + $15 shipping = $55USD (~$72CAD) but they ship from USD.

Which site would you guys buy it from to ensure you get it quicker and cheaper? Are there any other sites that you recommend for Canadian buyers? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## MrGizMo (Jun 15, 2018)

I didnt pre-order it yet, will wait for EU vendor who has it in stock


Yeah i know, that could be a while


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 15, 2018)

I ordered from modchipsdirect and the final charge on the invoice was $45.48.
My card was only charged $45.17.

Strange?  I left it as is.  Hopefully there are no issues.

I ordered on June 6.  Fingers crossed for 2nd batch.


----------



## chrisluna413 (Jun 15, 2018)

Isn't this shit useless now?


----------



## jakkal (Jun 15, 2018)

chrisluna413 said:


> Isn't this shit useless now?


how so?
because now we have a hack job way of loading a single backup at a time, this means the sx is useless?


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jun 16, 2018)

Just noticed my order of sx pro with R43dsca.com has been shipped today via DHL...Supposedly will arrive next Tuesday.


----------



## Lightninbug8684 (Jun 17, 2018)

Has anyone's shipped or changed from "Payment Accepted" that ordered from 3ds-flashcard? I chose USPS as the shipping method. Still shows only as payment accepted. Ordered on the 11th.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 17, 2018)

jakkal said:


> how so?
> because now we have a hack job way of loading a single backup at a time, this means the sx is useless?


I think they mean, that it’s useless to have threads like this one. It really doesn’t matter who gets theirs first. Everyone who paid for one will get one.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 17, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I think they mean, that it’s useless to have threads like this one. It really doesn’t matter who gets theirs first. Everyone who paid for one will get one.


i replied to another thread that got merged with this one. the op asked the question if people cancelled their pre orders because of ROMFS


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 17, 2018)

jakkal said:


> i replied to another thread that got merged with this one. the op asked the question if people cancelled their pre orders because of ROMFS


Oh ok. That makes more sense.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 17, 2018)

Has anyone ordered from vartis.net? Got my refund from Elespiel finally after they tried to stall and would rather not wait for a second batch delivery on stargate/switchsx so vartis claiming to have it in stock sounds tempting.


----------



## dsdgamer12 (Jun 17, 2018)

Is ModChipsDirect secure/trustworthy? Thinking about preordering from them as it's the cheapest price I could find but I want to make sure before I do anything


----------



## rekuangelus26 (Jun 21, 2018)

trying to order through switchsx(dot) com _but there no paypal option to pay them_


----------



## Youkai (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered from akina and they said that team executer postponed delivery off the pro till monday :/ no idea why they would be the only ones getting it one week later

and as a sorry they offered ne a "free account to get games" oO? really weird but well I don't care as long as I get it soon


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered from shop01. Ordered late/after most people so probably have a longish wait. Don't mind waiting and shop01 has been about for years, so went with them.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 21, 2018)

Ordered mine from modchipsdirect & got my emails & what not. Which one states the ETA is around the end of june.


----------



## serenewarfare (Jun 21, 2018)

My Pro order from SwitchSX finally saw tracking movement today!

Scheduled for delivery on Saturday.


----------



## Summitatem (Jun 21, 2018)

Are there any retailers that are doing immediate delivery of SX OS licenses?


----------



## Int3 (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone order an OS code from R43DSCA.com? Order has said "processing" for quite some time now..


----------



## Theeze (Jun 23, 2018)

Int3 said:


> Anyone order an OS code from R43DSCA.com? Order has said "processing" for quite some time now..



I'm on the same boat ordered a Pro, order processing since June 9th and they've already charged my credit card. I've emailed them twice about it with no response. I'm giving them another week, I may chargeback if I don't hear anything from them.


----------



## rekuangelus26 (Jun 23, 2018)

Summitatem said:


> Are there any retailers that are doing immediate delivery of SX OS licenses?


yes theres a ebay seller doing that thats how i got my os license number works great


----------



## Summitatem (Jun 23, 2018)

rekuangelus26 said:


> yes theres a ebay seller doing that thats how i got my os license number works great


Do you have a link or his username?


----------



## rekuangelus26 (Jun 23, 2018)

Summitatem said:


> Do you have a link or his username?


electrofixstore_7

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Summitatem said:


> Do you have a link or his username?


i hope that helps


----------



## Commodore Jim (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm thinking of ordering from online-trends ( https://www.online-trends.net/ukstore/xecuter-sx-pro-1937.html ) as it seems to be the cheapest and fastest for the UK. Anyone have any experience with them? I'm also looking at Gateway3DS ( http://www.gateway-3ds.net/team-xecuter-exclusive-switch-sx-for-nintendo-switch.html ) as again they seem to have them available and not too expensive.


----------



## Jancy (Jun 25, 2018)

Lightninbug8684 said:


> Has anyone's shipped or changed from "Payment Accepted" that ordered from 3ds-flashcard? I chose USPS as the shipping method. Still shows only as payment accepted. Ordered on the 11th.




Did you receive yours yet? I am also stuck in payment accepted

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LightOffPro said:


> Ordered from them too, they have good rep and are a official reseller. Personally, it's my first purchase with them too. They responded quickly to my questions, so they seem legit.




I can't get them to reply to any of the messages I have sent


----------



## Trappie (Jun 25, 2018)

Stargate  Got it 2 days after it was shipped.


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 25, 2018)

Sorry if this has been answered before but for SX Pro users, do you need to go online at all to activate the dongle? I read the license is inside the dongle so is it plug and play? Im offline 100% and would like to stay offline if I can.


----------



## Lallo (Jun 25, 2018)

Why do people even buy from unlisted resellers?

Anyone who bought from stargate3ds and can tell me about the shipping time?


----------



## Walhalla (Jun 25, 2018)

@Trappie

what url from that thousand stargate  And where do they ship from?


----------



## Trappie (Jun 25, 2018)

Walhalla said:


> @Trappie
> 
> what url from that thousand stargate  And where do they ship from?


I got it from https://stargate3ds.nl/
Think they ship from Hong Kong


----------



## Markii (Jun 25, 2018)

rekuangelus26 said:


> electrofixstore_7
> 
> Thank You! I used this EBay seller too and got the code in under one minute!


----------



## Caribjke (Jun 26, 2018)

I paid for the order more than 66 hours ago on axiogame and have received nothing so far.
For this I have already written to them and in the feedback form on the site and a letter to their mail. The answer is just silence. How do I get a license or a refund from them? Help.


----------



## fst312 (Jul 4, 2018)

nevermind


----------



## lpoolm (Jul 14, 2018)

the below site says on there home page uk warehouse? will this really ship from within the uk? (although currently out of stock!)
https://stargate3ds.store/


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Jul 14, 2018)

lpoolm said:


> the below site says on there home page uk warehouse? will this really ship from within the uk? (although currently out of stock!)
> https://stargate3ds.store/



I think it's the same site as r4card.co.uk?? who say they ship via Royal Mail so I guess the have a contact who ships them out here??
Ended up ordering one from Online-Trends (Ships from the E.U.) they responded in less then 6 hours ...and use Skrill as payment.


----------



## lpoolm (Jul 14, 2018)

iQue said:


> I think it's the same site as r4card.co.uk?? who say they ship via Royal Mail so I guess the have a contact who ships them out here??
> Ended up ordering one from Online-Trends (Ships from the E.U.) they responded in less then 6 hours ...and use Skrill as payment.


thanks, cheap as well from there. although out of stock will order!


----------



## bsxtn (Jul 14, 2018)

WhyKlef said:


> Team-xecuter.com reseller list is being updated sporadically. It is highly recommended to refresh before making any decisions.
> https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/
> 
> Edit: Added a poll, much easier to track.


Why isn't ModChipsDirect included in the poll?


----------



## sim3001 (Aug 3, 2018)

bsxtn said:


> Why isn't ModChipsDirect included in the poll?


did you buy from there? i just placed my order


----------



## JonoX (Aug 3, 2018)

Guys, if you're tired of waiting for SX OS codes, just use https://appledrunk.net - It's instant. You'll see the code the moment you place the order.


----------



## Henri-ici (Aug 4, 2018)

There is no option of SXFlashcard, they are very fast and very helpful online customer service. Get the SX PRO in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mark2333 (Aug 29, 2018)

Don't miss the voucher code if you plan to buy sx pro from American dealer 3ds-flashcard.


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 10, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Don't miss the voucher code if you plan to buy sx pro from American dealer 3ds-flashcard.


Their voucher code for SX Pro, SX Gear(they say it will be released in this week), C2M is *N3BALWE6*.


----------



## Henri-ici (Sep 11, 2018)

sxflashcard.com, USA officiel reseller, and ship from Ohio by USPS, with coupon SX2018 to save another 2 USD


----------



## mckenziesdaddy (Sep 12, 2018)

I got mine from 3ds-flashcard. Even came in the box.


----------



## suprevilguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Over 3 days and haven't received any update from Axiogames.  No responding to emails either.  Not recommended.


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 5, 2019)

mckenziesdaddy said:


> I got mine from 3ds-flashcard. Even came in the box.


3ds-flashcard died, they are changed to Anxchip, the Allen3ds in its Discord server told me that.


----------



## A5star (Jun 13, 2019)

I recommend First For Fashion , they have fast delivery and are in the official resellers list of sx pro site find them on there.


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow, this thread is alwasys keeping updated.


----------



## Maq47 (Jun 24, 2019)

Spielking01 said:


> 我会在朋友的网站上买这个价格。


English, please:


----------



## lordelan (Aug 1, 2019)

Camiller said:


> There are some sites donw on the list, I live in Quebec,Canada, and I just find two Canada resellers on Team Xecuter, one called *Flashcarda*, another one don't remember the name(sorry for that), I will contact thses two sites and purchase the sx pro.


I don't recommend purchasing the SX Pro any longer. It's too limited.
Purchase the RCM Loader dongle instead and (if you need SX OS) just get yourself a licence which should be easier, cheaper and faster.

Then have your RCM Loader autolaunch Argon NX or the new hekate NYX from which you can pick whatever you want to launch on every boot or apply autolaunch there to always launch your desired CFW (you can still hold VOL- on boot to get to the launch menu).


----------



## switchjustswitch (Sep 25, 2019)

I bought it at Elewelt before. It took me a few months to use it. It is OK.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Oct 8, 2019)

Its beyond me why anyone would pay for such a thing. Atmosphere's so much better & its free.


----------



## lordelan (Oct 9, 2019)

OneAngryGamer said:


> Its beyond me why anyone would pay for such a thing. Atmosphere's so much better & its free.


It is but SX OS still has that one advantage:
Mounting XCIs.
Even better: Mounting XCIs from a big external HDD.
Even better: With NSC Builder a base game can be put into one XCI with the most recent update and all available DLCs. Like if you would have a cartridge that's always up to date and contains literally everything of that specific game.

If XCI mounting (including from HDD) *ever* comes out for AMS, I promise you, noone will use SX OS any longer.


----------

